# Why does the furry fandom turn everyone into faggots?



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously, I want to know this.

I'm a victim, as well.  Can we file a class action lawsuit for this shit?

_WHO'S WITH ME?!?!?!_


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

People think it is contagious, so they catch it.


----------



## Takun (Mar 12, 2010)

THE FURRY FANDOM ATTRACTS PEOPLE WITH A PREDISPOSITION FOR FAGGOTRY.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

Hate to break it to everyone, but we've always been fags.  Search your feelings, you know it to be true!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People think it is contagious, so they catch it.



So it's like...  _Psychosomatic faggotry_?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not turning. :/


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

There are gonna be fags everywhere you look in or out of the fandom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> THE FURRY FANDOM ATTRACTS PEOPLE WITH A PREDISPOSITION FOR FAGGOTRY.



I agree, I had my doubts before I joined and now i'm just one step closer...



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hate to break it to everyone, but we've always been fags.  Search your feelings, you know it to be true!



As I've said before, most people are like this, they've always been gay (please don't use fags, not in the mood to start raeging) and this is just a stepping to their realization and acceptance of the thought.



AleutheWolf said:


> I'm not turning. :/



You're a woman, you don't count.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> So it's like...  _Psychosomatic faggotry_?


If you want it to be, it is the work of stereotypes as well!
Mmmmm, stereotypes...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm not turning. :/



You're a chick.  I don't know how that works because there aren't enough girls who are furfags in order to tell.



quayza said:


> There are gonna be fags everywhere you look in or out of the fandom.



I mean like...  Everyone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If you want it to be, it is the work of stereotypes as well!
> Mmmmm, stereotypes...



I are a stereotype ^_^


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh noes, my sexuality is in jeopardy. ._.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not gay.... I don't think.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're a woman, you don't count.


I was going to say this, but then I said what I said, and well that is what happened got distracted. It is like everybody says what I am thinking. It's a good thing =D


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'm not gay.... I don't think.



How long have you been a furry?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're a woman, you don't count.



OP says everyone, chicks are included. So either OP changes to male or I'm disproving him


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> How long have you been a furry?



So you the longer your in the more fagish you become?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> How long have you been a furry?


 
Since I was little I guess, but just now really geting into the furry lifestlye.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I are a stereotype ^_^


Are you saying something? It seems like you are, but I am not sure... *eyes you*


----------



## SoulFox62 (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, this is very true i was thinking about it earlier x3 but i think we all are already gay, just don't realize it till after we join, lol


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OP says everyone, chicks are included. So either OP changes to male or I'm disproving him



Like I said, I'm not sure about girls.

I'd change the title to say _all the male furries_ but I can't so I guess we'll just have to deal with it >.<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, most new male furries turn gay, all the old ones have the willpower and time on their side to gain an immunity from the almighty dog cock.


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

SoulFox62 said:


> LOL, this is very true i was thinking about it earlier x3 but i think we all are already gay, just don't realize it till after we join, lol



Scary though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Are you saying something? It seems like you are, but I am not sure... *eyes you*



I'm trying to say I'm one of the people you're going "Mmmmm" about ^_^


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, most new male furries turn gay, all the old ones have the willpower and time on their side to gain an immunity from the almighty dog cock.



what is your obsession with dog cock? I mean really.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> THE FURRY FANDOM ATTRACTS PEOPLE WITH A PREDISPOSITION FOR FAGGOTRY.



o/


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying to say I'm one of the people you're going "Mmmmm" about ^_^



:3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying to say I'm one of the people you're going "Mmmmm" about ^_^


 
I thought I might be gay at one point. but the feeling kinda faded.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> So you the longer your in the more fagish you become?



It just takes a while.  2-3 years, give or take, but I've seen as much as 5.



Furry Gamer said:


> Since I was little I guess, but just now really geting into the furry lifestlye.



Let me rephrase that...  How long have you been associating with furfags?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It just takes a while. 2-3 years, give or take.
> 
> But I've seen as much as 5.
> 
> ...


 
Mabye a year give or take.


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It just takes a while.  2-3 years, give or take.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase that...  How long have you been associating with furfags?



Hmm. i have been in for about 3-4 years but not really that active till now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what is your obsession with dog cock? I mean really.



It makes for the best yiff, I have like 400+ images of just gay doggies/foxes/wolves ^__^


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It makes for the best yiff, I have like 400+ images of just gay doggies/foxes/wolves ^__^


 
Your like neon gay aren't you?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm trying to say I'm one of the people you're going "Mmmmm" about ^_^


Well I am going Mmmmm about me too 


Furry Gamer said:


> I thought I might be gay at one point. but the feeling kinda faded.


It will remain in the back of your mind for all of eternity, it never fades O_O


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It makes for the best yiff, I have like 400+ images of just gay doggies/foxes/wolves ^__^



See now its all that stuff that gave me doubts to begin with.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It makes for the best yiff, I have like 400+ images of just gay doggies/foxes/wolves ^__^


....share?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Your like neon gay aren't you?



Marf???



quayza said:


> See now its all that stuff that gave me doubts to begin with.



But it's just so great. Anyone care for a good ol' pr0nz dump?



AleutheWolf said:


> ....share?



Not for the weak at heart my friend but I'm more than willing to share it.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, this seems astoundingly true. I can vouch first hand. I mean, if it doesn't turn you into a fag (or make you realize you are one), then it makes you a bisexual(me).


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, this seems astoundingly true. I can vouch first hand. I mean, if it doesn't turn you into a fag (or make you realize you are one), then it makes you a bisexual(me).


Ooooo, more stereotypes... I wish that those could nourish me by themselves.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marf???


 
Just to be clear I don't hate gays or bisexuals. Hell I might be one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Just to be clear I don't hate gays or bisexuals. Hell I might be one.



I just didn't know what you meant by "neon gay" is all....


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, this seems astoundingly true. I can vouch first hand. I mean, if it doesn't turn you into a fag (or make you realize you are one), then it makes you a bisexual(me).



you're a fag if you like the cock

(and have one)


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

No way in hell i could ever turn full gay. Bi? possible but 100% gay, HELL NAWS.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I just didn't know what you meant by "neon gay" is all....


 
Oh. You know like really gay. Think of a neon sign. It's really bright.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> No way in hell i could ever turn full gay. Bi? possible but 100% gay, HELL NAWS.



I sorta see what you mean, at most I'd go like 70% preference for men and 30% for women as I'm still naturally attracted to them but they're just...different.



Furry Gamer said:


> Oh. You know like really gay. Think of a neon sign. It's really bright.



OOoh, no, I'm not full blown at this point as I've never committed myself to it, it's all thoughts and dreams for me as I've yet to participate in anything homosexual.


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sorta see what you mean, at most I'd go like 70% preference for men and 30% for women as I'm still naturally attracted to them but they're just...different.
> 
> 
> 
> OOoh, no, I'm not full blown at this point as I've never committed myself to it, it's all thoughts and dreams for me as I've yet to participate in anything homosexual.



Probably 50-50 here but whoe knows.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sorta see what you mean, at most I'd go like 70% preference for men and 30% for women as I'm still naturally attracted to them but they're just...different.
> 
> 
> 
> OOoh, no, I'm not full blown at this point as I've never committed myself to it, it's all thoughts and dreams for me as I've yet to participate in anything homosexual.


I have no attraction to women... it would be so much easier to get laid --_--


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I sorta see what you mean, at most I'd go like 70% preference for men and 30% for women as I'm still naturally attracted to them but they're just...different.
> 
> 
> 
> OOoh, no, I'm not full blown at this point as I've never committed myself to it, it's all thoughts and dreams for me as I've yet to participate in anything homosexual.


 
Oh, ok. You look as though your eyeing me across the bar. (in your pic)


----------



## quayza (Mar 12, 2010)

Oooo now here is something for ya. Im sure most have had dreams like this as well. Furry dreams. If not then fine. If you dont dream at all them your brain broke.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't consider myself a faggot. Just a tease.

Women are all I need.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ooooo, more stereotypes... I wish that those could nourish me by themselves.


In this fandom? You'd end up over-eating for sure. Besides, I'm not entirely stereotypical ya know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It just takes a while.  2-3 years, give or take, but I've seen as much as 5


I'm still not gay or bi and I've been here 3 years and counting.

Actually the fandom is going straight.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> (please don't use fags, not in the mood to start raeging)



I sorry. Truth be told, I don't like the term either, but I know no one here means it derogatorily. :3



EdieFantabulous said:


> It will remain in the back of your mind for all of eternity, it never fades O_O



Indeed.



Scotty1700 said:


> Not for the weak at heart my friend but I'm more than willing to share it.



*Sends PM*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> In this fandom? You'd end up over-eating for sure. Besides, I'm not entirely stereotypical ya know.


I over eat anyways, oh you're not? Well I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm still not gay or bi and I've been here 3 years and counting.
> 
> Actually the fandom is going straight.



Thanks to your influence


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thanks to your influence


What about me? Since i am apparently a woman now...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I over eat anyways, oh you're not? Well I will keep that in mind.


I dunno, from what I've been told, being a top athlete on my high school team, having religion, and being serious about things aren't usually traits stereotyped to furries. Oh, and the fact that I never talk about yiff (<except right there).


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Thanks to your influence


Nah, it's mainly cause people are in the fandom for 5 years, the majority of the new furs are straight.
Short version of an extremely long explanation that would bore you all, all the gays and bis are ragequiting.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I dunno, from what I've been told, being a top athlete on my high school team, having religion, and being serious about things aren't usually traits stereotyped to furries. Oh, and the fact that I never talk about yiff (<except right there).


Awe, well I am serious about things, like grammar, I do not often talk about yiff, and well grammar does not seem to be a big concern with furries. :3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Awe, well I am serious about things, like grammar, I do not often talk about yiff, and well grammar does not seem to be a big concern with furries. :3


 
For the record grammar doesn't seem to be a big concern for most people.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Awe, well I am serious about things, like grammar, I do not often talk about yiff, and well grammar does not seem to be a big concern with furries. :3


I've noticed. I'm used to seeing no use of apostrophes and capitalization. It can really bother me. XD
And don't even get me started on your and you're.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> For the record grammar doesn't seem to be a big concern for most people.


It's the internet, you get used to seeing it.
... even though it can still bother you... >.<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> For the record grammar doesn't seem to be a big concern for most people.


Really? I never noticed...
I think proper English is fun, but I can get carried away with all the grammatical non-sense out there too.
On topic: People look through the porn and find the gay yiff, and they are like O_O "Why is this sexy?"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously though, I'm willing to share my yiffies ^_^


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> It's the internet, you get used to seeing it.
> ... even though it can still bother you... >.<


  When I IM people I don't concern myself with grammar or spelling to shorten the message, but with anything else I try to focus on grammar and spelling.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seriously though, I'm willing to share my yiffies ^_^


:3 Really? I want some.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> On topic: People look through the porn and find the gay yiff, and they are like O_O "Why is this sexy?"


That's just about accurate too. _Just _about.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> For the record, grammar doesn't seem to be a big concern for most people.



>:c


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> When I IM people I don't concern myself with grammar or spelling to shorten the message, but with anything else I try to focus on grammar and spelling.


That makes me more of a grammar Nazi than you. I've forced myself to keep using in IM's. And I still type faster than my friends. =P


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That's just about accurate too. _Just _about.


Just about is good, being horribly wrong is better, being right is fine :\


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seriously though, I'm willing to share my yiffies ^_^


 
To be honest I am into some gay yiff pictures. I have a file that I haven't looked at in a while. It's buried deep in my computer. Has a few pictures in it.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That makes me more of a grammar Nazi than you. I've forced myself to keep using in IM's. And I still type faster than my friends. =P


 
When your a grammar Nazi you have typing skill. It's true I have somewhat skill myself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> To be honest I am into some gay yiff pictures. I have a file that I haven't looked at in a while. It's buried deep in my computer. Has a few pictures in it.


No don't do it
play on vagteam


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Just about is good, being horribly wrong is better, being right is fine :\


Yeah, what can you do, you know?
It would have probably been easier if it happened that way though... X-X


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> When you're a grammar Nazi you have typing skill. It's true I have somewhat skill myself.


Defending the title. =P


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No don't do it
> play on vagteam


 
It's just from when I had that urge. Haven't looked in a few months.



Aden said:


> >:c


 
How did I know you'd do that?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No don't do it
> play on vagteam


Hey, no fair! Recruiting is cheating. Xp


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, what can you do, you know?
> It would have probably been easier if it happened that way though... X-X


I think it happens that way for some people, and there are all sorts of various reasons.
I like various reasoning


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Defending the title. =P


 
Ha! Didn't say I was a grammar Nazi, just said I have some skill. Not that great though as I did drop out of school.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

when ppl talk like this it is very difficult for me to read cuz they dont understand capitalization or punctuation and they use run on sentences and run on sentences are a pain in the ass to read you know what i mean

As a sidenote, I believe this may be the first topic in the history of this forum which has gone from being about yiff and sex to being about something completely clean, rather than vice versa.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like various reasoning


Yeah, they might be fun, but mine's too odd for all parties involved for me to really tell anyone. >.<


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> when ppl talk like this it is very difficult for me to read cuz they dont understand capitalization or punctuation and they use run on sentences and run on sentences are a pain in the ass to read you know what i mean
> 
> As a sidenote, I believe this may be the first topic in the history of this forum which has gone from being about yiff and sex to being about something completely clean, rather than vice versa.


 
You know you're right. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> when ppl talk like this it is very difficult for me to read cuz they dont understand capitalization or punctuation and they use run on sentences and run on sentences are a pain in the ass to read you know what i mean
> 
> As a sidenote, I believe this may be the first topic in the history of this forum which has gone from being about yiff and sex to being about something completely clean, rather than vice versa.


Shhhhh, you might give people ideas.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Hey, no fair! Recruiting is cheating. Xp


So is furries that actually believe being a furry makes people gay and making a active effort to make it so.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> As a sidenote, I believe this may be the first topic in the history of this forum which has gone from being about yiff and sex to being about something completely clean, rather than vice versa.


Yeah, but a lot of that cleanliness is a grammar rant. Maybe we should start a thread. ^.^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, they might be fun, but mine's too odd for all parties involved for me to really tell anyone. >.<


Oh you have a weird reason too? I have a lot of reasons. Some are weird, and some seem normal (to me anyways)


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> making a active effort to make it so.


Well, I don't know about taking an active effort in making it true that this fandom fagotizes people. I dropped in this thread to talk about _why _it seems that this is true (it's kinda what happened to me kinda... Iunno...). Anyway, I lean more towards the idea that a lot of the people who show up here feeling heterosexual are more open to same sex relationships than in other groups. Oh, and the fact that you can talk about it without being called a fag and being trolled off the board probably helps a bit too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 12, 2010)

As someone with female anatomy, I urge you to be interested for my libedo's sake.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm still pretty into the whole guy-girl sex thing, so yeah.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh you have a weird reason too? I have a lot of reasons. Some are weird, and some seem normal (to me anyways)


Well, I think I have at least one good non-weird reason. When I was feeling full hetero, I was always of the idea that physical affection between same sex friends was perfectly acceptable, as long as it didn't degenerate into sexual affection. I guess that means I didn't have as far to fall, so to speak.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, I don't know about taking an active effort in making it true that this fandom fagotizes people. I dropped in this thread to talk about _why _it seems that this is true (it's kinda what happened to me kinda... Iunno...). Anyway, I lean more towards the idea that a lot of the people who show up here feeling heterosexual are more open to same sex relationships than in other groups. Oh, and the fact that you can talk about it without being called a fag and being trolled off the board probably helps a bit too.


Nah dude, to summarize all the reasons quickly
1)70% of furries are teens and teens are still figuring out their sexuality
2)But yeah the last part you said is true
3)No, the fandom doesn't attract gays and bis, last time a fursuiter was in a pride parade they got the shit beaten out of them(p.s. the gay community hates furries
etc
etc


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, I don't know about taking an active effort in making it true that this fandom fagotizes people. I dropped in this thread to talk about _why _it seems that this is true (it's kinda what happened to me kinda... Iunno...). Anyway, I lean more towards the idea that a lot of the people who show up here feeling heterosexual are more open to same sex relationships than in other groups. Oh, and the fact that you can talk about it without being called a fag and being trolled off the board probably helps a bit too.


We are all askew, that is why it happens, we're all just too vulnerable :3
However I am not, I have immunity, since I was gay forever, even when I was five ^_^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 3)No, the fandom doesn't attract gays and bis, last time a fursuiter was in a pride parade they got the shit beaten out of them(p.s. the gay community hates furries


I'm not saying that it necessarily attracts them, I'm saying they can admit it and talk about it without being persecuted. Besides, I know a lot of furries that hate furries for similar reasons. =P


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> We are all askew, that is why it happens, we're all just too vulnerable :3
> However I am not, I have immunity, since I was gay forever, even when I was five ^_^


Just so you know, your picture you waaaayyyyyy over did your make-up and all that, it's dead obvious your a guy.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know. I seem to be sliping to bi, but I'm still straight for now.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> even when I was five ^_^


Somebody got a jump start on the faggotry. ^.^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm not saying that it necessarily attracts them, I'm saying they can admit it and talk about it without being persecuted. Besides, I know a lot of furries that hate furries for similar reasons. =P


I hate the hugbox syndrome the fandom has and how nobody is willing to say no to zoophiles or pedophiles in the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I don't know. I seem to be sliping to bi, but I'm still straight for now.


There's a huge difference between having a couple gay pics and shitting rainbows dood.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I hate the hugbox syndrome the fandom has and how nobody is willing to say no to zoophiles or pedophiles in the fandom.


I'm willing to say no to zoophiles and pedophiles. 0.0


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I hate the hugbox syndrome the fandom has and how nobody is willing to say no to zoophiles or pedophiles in the fandom.


 
Zoophiles and pedophiles is a line that shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, I don't know about taking an active effort in making it true that this fandom fagotizes people. I dropped in this thread to talk about _why _it seems that this is true (it's kinda what happened to me kinda... Iunno...). Anyway, I lean more towards the idea that a lot of the people who show up here feeling heterosexual are more open to same sex relationships than in other groups. Oh, and the fact that you can talk about it without being called a fag and being trolled off the board probably helps a bit too.



Yeah, I think to be a furry you have to be pretty open-minded about sexuality in the first place. Combine that with the idea (which I personally believe) that no one is truly 100% straight or gay, but that we all fall somewhere within the boundaries of the sexuality continuum, and you have a recipe for more and more people willing to explore different areas of sexuality than they may have previously considered.

I think it's a great thing. I had never even _considered_ the possibility that I was bi until furry art triggered it. I truly feel liberated, in a way.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just so you know, your picture you waaaayyyyyy over did your make-up and all that, it's dead obvious your a guy.


My friends and I always over-do our make-up, it not like I am supposed to look like a girl in it.
You're silly, I just like pretty colours and all that jazz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Zoophiles and pedophiles is a line that shouldn't be crossed.





San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm willing to say no to zoophiles and pedophiles. 0.0


Yeah but half the fandom is willing to put up with them just to have more members, the other half wants to gut them like a fish.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, I think to be a furry you have to be pretty open-minded about sexuality in the first place. Combine that with the idea (which I personally believe) that no one is truly 100% straight or gay, but that we all fall somewhere outside the edges of the sexuality continuum, and you have a recipe for more and more people willing to explore different areas of sexuality than they may have previously considered.
> 
> I think it's a great thing. I had never even _considered_ the possibility that I was bi until furry art triggered it. I truly feel liberated, in a way.


No fuzzy alien, furries don't have to be open about sexuality, when you've been here as long as I have you realize how much of what the fandom says about itself is a outright lie.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think it's a great thing. I had never even _considered_ the possibility that I was bi until furry art triggered it. I truly feel liberated, in a way.


Yeah, I was damned sure I was a full heterosexual before all of this. But it wasn't the art that triggered me. Xp


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah, I think to be a furry you have to be pretty *open-minded about sexuality* in the first place. Combine that with the idea (which I personally believe) that no one is truly 100% straight or gay, but that we all fall somewhere within the boundaries of the sexuality continuum, and you have a recipe for more and more people willing to explore different areas of sexuality than they may have previously considered.
> 
> I think it's a great thing. I had never even _considered_ the possibility that I was bi until furry art triggered it. I truly feel liberated, in a way.



I don't understand why you have to be furry in the first place. At times, I think the furry communities are a step ahead in growing as a people then the world around them. Furries tend to be very accepting and tolerate.



CannonFodder said:


> *Yeah but half the fandom is willing to put up with them just to have more members*, the other half wants to gut them like a fish.
> 
> No fuzzy alien, furries don't have to be open about sexuality, when you've been here as long as I have you realize how much of what the fandom says about itself is a outright lie.



This most likely true, but its still better than the ratio outside of the community.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah but half the fandom is willing to put up with them just to have more members, the other half wants to gut them like a fish.


So you're saying the inclusive half would be the half that _doesn't_ throw a baww fest about the public face furries have?
"Oh, fursecution hurr durr!"


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't understand why you have to be furry in the first place. At times, I think the furry communities are a step ahead in growing as a people then the world around them. Furries tend to be very accepting and tolerate.


Yeah, the only problem with the "step ahead" idea is when you get idiotic people with horrible problems (like cannon fodder's zoophiles) that come in looking for social acceptance and a hugbox, and the fandom lets them in, and then they become part of our public face.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Furries tend to be very accepting and tolerate.


OH HELL NO THIS ISN'T TRUE!
The reason why the fandom seems so accepting and tolerate is because all the gays hang out with gays online, all the zoos hang out with zoos online, all the people into vore hang out with vore online, etc, etc, etc, etc.
Furries are not even close to accepting anywhere anytime any group.
The reason why I am still in this fandom is because everywhere else except the forums I only talk to the ones that have common sense, if not I probably would've hit this fandom like the angry fist of god.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, the only problem with the "step ahead" idea is when you get idiotic people with horrible problems (like cannon fodder's zoophiles) that come in looking for social acceptance and a hugbox, and the fandom lets them in, and then they become part of our public face.


 
I'm pretty tolerant of most things and people, but you have to draw the line some were.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mkay, all you horny piles o' fur can browse mah yiffies now. Go to the link and enter the password "furries" (without quotes) when prompted and you should be able to see the awesomeness.

http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/506


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, the only problem with the "step ahead" idea is when you get idiotic people with horrible problems (like cannon fodder's zoophiles) that come in looking for social acceptance and a hugbox, and the fandom lets them in, and then they become part of our public face.



Everything in moderation is okay.



CannonFodder said:


> OH HELL NO THIS ISN'T TRUE!
> The reason why the fandom seems so accepting and tolerate is because all the gays hang out with gays online, all the zoos hang out with zoos online, all the people into vore hang out with vore online, etc, etc, etc, etc.
> Furries are not even close to accepting anywhere anytime any group.
> The reason why I am still in this fandom is because everywhere else except the forums I only talk to the ones that have common sense, if not I probably would've hit this fandom like the angry fist of god.



I can only take your word as I have not been around long enough to judge this set of people.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Tee hee, furries are so full of hate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> So you're saying the inclusive half would be the half that _doesn't_ throw a baww fest about the public face furries have?
> "Oh, fursecution hurr durr!"


Nah, the inclusive half are the ones willing to do anything if it gets the fandom more members.
P.s. in case you didn't know most of the "trolls" are other furries nowadays.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee, furries are so full of hate.



I'm full of feesh.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furries are not even close to accepting anywhere anytime any group.


In my opinion, the furries I can actually stand are fairly open-minded, but with realistic boundaries.


CannonFodder said:


> I only talk to the ones that have common sense


Does I haz common sense? 0.0


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I can only take your word as I have not been around long enough to judge this set of people.


Lemme put it this way, don't become friends with the sick fucks in the fandom either you will ragequit because of them or they will get you into it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, all you horny piles o' fur can browse mah yiffies now. Go to the link and enter the password "furries" (without quotes) when prompted and you should be able to see the awesomeness.
> 
> http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/506



oh murr! scotty's unveiled yiff stash! bby


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh murr! scotty's unveiled yiff stash! bby



Well it's only a small portion, just my favorites really.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme put it this way, don't become friends with the sick fucks in the fandom either you will ragequit because of them or they will get you into it.



I have never had the attention of getting too close anyway. Just the way I am. IRL, I don't have many close friends because I choose not to. Same applies here. People getting too clingy annoy the hell out of me!

Enough ranting


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay, all you horny piles o' fur can browse mah yiffies now. Go to the link and enter the password "furries" (without quotes) when prompted and you should be able to see the awesomeness.
> 
> http://scottyspicturesite.shutterfly.com/506


^_^ Murr, purr...
:3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, the inclusive half are the ones willing to do anything if it gets the fandom more members.
> P.s. in case you didn't know most of the "trolls" are other furries nowadays.


To the former statement: Then they are just stupid. That's like recruiting from a school for the deaf because your concert band needs to fill more chairs. You can't just let anyone in for the sake of numbers.
And the latter: Yeah, I have started to notice it. At the right times and directed towards the right people it can be very entertaining. =D


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well it's only a small portion, just my favorites really.


 
I can't say that I honestly didn't like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I can't say that I honestly didn't like it.


Wait that was a double negative.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait that was a double negative.


 
Let me put it this way "I kinda liked them."


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait that was a double negative.


Oh man, I should have corrected him. I guess I'm not a very _good_ grammar Nazi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Let me put it this way "I kinda liked them."


And next he will be fapping, then singing show tunes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Let me put it this way "I kinda liked them."



Then your set for tonight! Thank scotty, .


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And next he will be fapping, then singing show tunes.


Both very good things.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And next he will be fapping, then singing show tunes.


Can it be both at the same time?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

To much head spining...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Can it be both at the same time?


I hope so, or what is the point of putting those two things in one sentence?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> To much head spining...


Thats the blood draining from your head to your boner...

Something else is trying to think!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> To much head spining...


Ok gay test:
"Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
yes or no


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I hope so, or what is the point of putting those two things in one sentence?


Good point. They would definitely be more entertaining together. ^.^
Wow, I've let my comments degrade a lot lower than they usually do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no



HELL NO.


Answer like this and it becomes unquestionable.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no


Is the answer always so simple? What if it's only men he's come to like through knowing them, and that hasn't happened yet?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no



Not every gay/bi dude likes being the bottom though.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no


  Duno...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

No thank you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Duno...


gay test part 2:
"Do you wanna suck a dude's dick?"
yes or no


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no



Fuck no.



CannonFodder said:


> gay test part 2:
> "Do you wanna suck a dude's dick?"
> yes or no



Fuck no again. Although i would like to do the rest ofthe things in Like A Boss :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

No.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> gay test part 2:
> "Do you wanna suck a dude's dick?"
> yes or no


 
No. Not really.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No. Not really.




I believe you consider yourself straight but are intrigued by homosexuality. This statement is probably a "duh!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No. Not really.


Then no you don't sing show tunes, you don't like theater and you don't feel fabulous.
In other words straight.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then no you don't sing show tunes, you don't like theater and you don't feel fabulous.


Yellow flag for stereotyping. >.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then no you don't sing show tunes, you don't like theater and you don't feel fabulous.
> In other words straight.



 Are these signs I need to watch for among a crowd?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then no you don't sing show tunes, you don't like theater and you don't feel fabulous.
> In other words straight.


 
None to all that crap, but I'm might be bi.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yellow flag for stereotyping. >.<



The internet is srs bsns. Stereotyping is going to happen, roll with it. Foxes do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yellow flag for stereotyping. >.<


Yellow flag for "that was originally a white flag"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> None to all that crap, but I'm might be bi.


You don't like it in the ass, you don't like sucking a dick, you don't like fucking a dude in the ass.
What next? should I ask if you wanna cuddle with a dude? :V


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The internet is srs bsns. Stereotyping is going to happen, roll with it. Foxes do.



How about Doom Marines?  I would imagine it very hard to roll in full armor.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You don't like it in the ass, you don't like sucking a dick, you don't like fucking a dude in the ass.
> What next? should I ask if you wanna cuddle with a dude? :V





He is just intrigued.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> How about Doom Marines?  I would imagine it very hard to roll in full armor.


Nah, what you do is you tip them over and roll them down a hill.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You don't like it in the ass, you don't like sucking a dick, you don't like fucking a dude in the ass.
> What next? should I ask if you wanna cuddle with a dude? :V


Cuddling is terrible. 0.0
It's like a gateway drug I swear...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> How about Doom Marines?  I would imagine it very hard to roll in full armor.



When imps are shooting fireballs at you, one tends to be quick on their feet. So in other words, we sidestep it!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, what you do is you tip them over and roll them down a hill.



You would be surprised how good we are on our feet!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He is just intrigued.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And next he will be fapping, then singing show tunes.



Nah, I only fap when I'm in mah bed or exasperatingly horny which doesn't happen all too often.



HAXX said:


> Then your set for tonight! Thank scotty, .



I love sharing awesomeness to the masses ^_^



EdieFantabulous said:


> Both very good things.



Hey wait, you're a girl, you can't know the true awesomeness of fapping!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



Oh man, I literally laughed out loud. Bravo.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey wait, you're a girl, you can't know the true awesomeness of fapping!





EdieFantabulous said:


> It's not like I am supposed to look like a girl in it.
> You're silly, I just like pretty colours and all that jazz.


^ correction


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> None to all that crap, but I'm might be bi.


gay test:
Take a cucumber, lube it and shove it in your ass.
If you like it you're gay and have a cucumber in your ass.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> gay test:
> Take a cucumber, lube it and shove it in your ass.
> If you like it you're gay and have a cucumber in your ass.


 
That's just a waste of food. Besides I told you that I would be bi not full on gay.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> gay test:
> Take a cucumber, lube it and shove it in your ass.
> If you like it you're gay and have a cucumber in your ass.


Okay, now you're just having too much fun with this thread. XD


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Besides I told you that I would be bi not full on gay.


Well, if you're going to be "full-on" bi, you're gonna need to be into _some_ homosexual sexual acts. If you're not, then you're honestly not, you just like the porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, now you're just having too much fun with this thread. XD


Yes I am.


Furry Gamer said:


> That's just a waste of food. Besides I told you that I would be bi not full on gay.


Look at a playgirl magazine and try and watch t.v., if you're too busy fapping then you're bi/gay.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, if you're going to be "full-on" bi, you're gonna need to be into _some_ homosexual sexual acts. If you're not, then you're honestly not, you just like the porn.


 
That's what I'm saying I might be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, if you're going to be "full-on" bi, you're gonna need to be into _some_ homosexual sexual acts. If you're not, then you're honestly not, you just like the porn.


seconded


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That's what I'm saying I might be.


Look, do you want to have sex with any other dude?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That's just a waste of food. Besides I told you that I would be bi not full on gay.



You say your Bisexual. Being Bisexual implies you like both men and women sexually. 

Now you say that you don't want to kiss, pound, or receive anything from a man. This would mean you are actually not Bisexual, since you deny the specifics of a Bisexual, and are actually Heterosexual.

You are Heterosexual by definition.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 12, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That's what I'm saying I might be.


Well if you're only into the porn, and you don't want to be gay, or you can't see yourself in a relationship with a man, then you are technically straight.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Look, do you want to have sex with any other dude?


 
Again, I don't know. Mabye a test is in order.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You are Heterosexual


seconded

Get over it furry gamer, you're straight.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

I am amused by this conversation.

You can't really say what you would or wouldn't do with another guy until you're in that situation. If you find him attractive, that opens up a lot of doors.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> seconded
> 
> Get over it furry gamer, you're straight.



I don't get what wrong with being straight either. Maybe he wants to be out of the norm...?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Again, I don't know. Maybe a test is in order. _*TYPO** NAZI'D*_


I don't know what kind of "test" you're considering. 0.0
My advice: Don't do a picture test. They don't work.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I am amused by this conversation.
> 
> You can't really say what you would or wouldn't do with another guy until you're in that situation. If you find him attractive, that opens up a lot of doors.



If you find him attractive, and are willing to engage in sexual relations with him, then you fall under the definition of bisexual or gay.

If not, maybe there is a concept about the individual that you envied.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't get what wrong with being straight either. Maybe he wants to be out of the norm...?


Furry fandom: the only place you come out as a straight


Seriously furry gamer, you're straight.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> seconded
> 
> Get over it furry gamer, you're straight.


 
Maybe so. Haven't I been saying I don't know. If I'm straight I'm straight, if I'm gay I'm gay, and if I'm bi I'm bi. I don't see why it really matters. That said your right if I only like the porn then I must be straight by definition.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furry fandom: the only place you come out as a straight
> 
> 
> Seriously furry gamer, you're straight.



^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If you find him attractive, that opens up a lot of doors.


Yeah, let's just say that it may be indicative if you certain guys can "get a rise" out of you.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Again, I don't know. Mabye a test is in order.



I agree -- it is always best to experiment with things to see what you like.

I recommend this for drugs, as well.

Besides, it seems like you are already considering it


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Maybe so. Haven't I been saying I don't know. If I'm straight I'm straight, if I'm gay I'm gay, and if I'm bi I'm bi. I don't see why it really matters. That said your right if I only like the porn then I must be straight by definition.



I figured why the whole rationalizing in general was to help define what you were.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Furry fandom: the only place you come out as a straight


^ Sig worthy comment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Maybe so. Haven't I been saying I don't know. If I'm straight I'm straight, if I'm gay I'm gay, and if I'm bi I'm bi. I don't see why it really matters. That said your right if I only like the porn then I must be straight by definition.


Go to a furcon and yell out at the top of your lungs, "who wants to plow my ass?!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> ^ Sig worthy comment.


sig it then


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I agree -- it is always best to experiment with things to see what you like.
> 
> I recommend this for drugs, as well.
> 
> Besides, it seems like you are already considering it


 
You say this as if I already haven't done drugs.;-)


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Go to a furcon and yell out at the top of your lungs, "who wants to plow my ass?!"


Oh wow, I have a feeling that that could end soooo badly... and quite probably involve serious injury.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hate to break it to everyone, but we've always been fags.  Search your feelings, you know it to be true!


Sorry dude, but you're wrong. 100% straight here.  Enjoy hanging out with dudes, be they gay or straight but for anything a bit more interesting than that, it's ladies-only.  Sorry, fellas.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Go to a furcon and yell out at the top of your lungs, "who wants to plow my ass?!"



I shall follow and upload to failblog :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> sig it then


Probably will. XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Probably will. XD



Doing and maybe doing are two different things buddy!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Go to a furcon and yell out at the top of your lungs, "who wants to plow my ass?!"


 
Are you implying that if I got to a Furcon and I yell "who wants to plow my ass" a furry will come up to me and say "hey, yeah lets go"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I shall follow and upload to failblog :3


That'd be dangerous.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You say this as if I already haven't done drugs.;-)



Well, I figured you at least tried pot because of the other comment, but I meant all the other ones.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Are you implying that if I got to a Furcon and I yell "who wants to plow my ass" a furry will come up to me and say "hey, yeah lets go"?


He'll rape you as if you had dropped the soap.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ok gay test:
> "Do you wanna get fucked in the ass by a dude?"
> yes or no


I do either, or...
I usually bottom though.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Doing and maybe doing are two different things buddy!


Chill dawg I did. We all know the universal rule of do and not do. :wink:


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He'll rape you as if you had dropped the soap.


 
Yeah... I don't think that would happen. I'd probably just get the shit beat out of me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Chill dawg I did. We all know the universal rule of do and not do. :wink:



:? You seem to be mistaking me for a animal that usually is connected to a leash!

I'm glad everyone knows this law!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Yeah... I don't think that would happen. I'd probably just get the shit beat out of me.



Then abducted, gagged, and furiously raped by 12 different furfags.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't count on that, Gamer. You would be surprised. You must not have been here that long if you are ignorant of the fandom's HORRIBLE side.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Yeah... I don't think that would happen. I'd probably just get the shit beat out of me.


Then find the nearest bathroom with a republican senator in it.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then find the nearest bathroom with a republican senator in it.


Wow, that comment made my day...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, I figured you at least tried pot because of the other comment, but I meant all the other ones.


 
Indeed I have as well as some others.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Then abducted, gagged, and furiously raped by 12 different furfags.


Forgot to add that they would do it mercilessly. =P


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Indeed I have as well as some others.


When did this thread become about abusing illegal substances? 0.0


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then find the nearest bathroom with a republican senator in it.


 
That was funny. Though I agree with the concept.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Why does everyone think I am a girl?!
No I have a penis, I like men, and I take it, or give it.
I do not wear make-up all the time, and I am not a tranny.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Sorry dude, but you're wrong. 100% straight here.  Enjoy hanging out with dudes, be they gay or straight but for anything a bit more interesting than that, it's ladies-only.  Sorry, fellas.



You just haven't been in long enough to turn.

Give it another year.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why does everyone think I am a girl?!
> No I have a penis, I like men, and I take it, or give it.
> I do not wear make-up all the time, and I am not a tranny.



It must be the way you type. Yeah, that could be it?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why does everyone think I am a girl?!
> No I have a penis, I like men, and I take it, or give it.
> I do not wear make-up all the time, and I am not a tranny.


It's obvious you're a dude.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why does everyone think I am a girl?!
> No I have a penis, I like men, and I take it, or give it.
> I do not wear make-up all the time, and I am not a tranny.


 
I believe it's your hair.



San-Ryuuk said:


> When did this thread become about abusing illegal substances? 0.0


 
It kinda worked its way in.



San-Ryuuk said:


> Don't count on that, Gamer. You would be surprised. You must not have been here that long if you are ignorant of the fandom's HORRIBLE side.


 
And I try not to think of that.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No I have a penis.


PEE-NAHS JAKE SOOLEY?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It must be the way you type. Yeah, that could be it?!


Hmmmm, the way I type?
I think I type the same way as most other people. You know with fingers.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's obvious you're a dude.


Yay! :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Gamer:
I remember watching a video by "Uncle Kage" about how to behave at cons. It mentioned a fursuiter dryhumping random people in very close proximity to the press. And that's probably not anywhere near one of the worst.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Why does everyone think I am a girl?!



Is that not you in your avatar?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think I type the same way as most other people. You know with fingers.


Pssh... who types with fingers anymore? That's soo lame anymore.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> @ Gamer:
> I remember watching a video by "Uncle Kage" about how to behave at cons. It mentioned a fursuiter dryhumping random people in very close proximity to the press. And that's probably not anywhere near one of the worst.


Dry humping random people, that is terrible D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmmm, the way I type?
> I think I type the same way as most other people. You know with fingers.



...i have no fingers 

I conclude everyone is male otherwise specified by their profile.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yay! :3


New pic isn't as obvious, still wrong hairstyle for your face.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Pssh... who types with fingers anymore? That's soo lame anymore.



I prefer telekinesis myself


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Dry humping random people, that is terrible D:


I think I heard something else that happened at a con (more than likely AC) that involved diapered suiters doing TERRIBLE things with those diapers. 0.0;


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> @ Gamer:
> I remember watching a video by "Uncle Kage" about how to behave at cons. It mentioned a fursuiter dry humping random people in very close proximity to the press. And that's probably not anywhere near one of the worst.


 
I know your probably right, but I still try not to think of it.
Also, you've been Nazi'd.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Is that not you in your avatar?


It is me, but I continuously state that I am male,
maybe I will change my gender back to male, but I like having my "Other" there.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmmm, the way I type?
> I think I type the same way as most other people. You know with fingers.


 
I type with my cock.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Also, you've been Nazi'd.


OH NOES! HOW DID I LET THIS HAPPEN?! >:C
*upset*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I type with my cock.


Oh I guess I am just not in the "now"
Typing all old fashioned with fingers.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I type with my cock.


 
Doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Doesn't that hurt?



Nah, just give your keyboard a good ol' cocksmack. Might take a while to get your aim down but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Doesn't that hurt?


Pain can be pleasure.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Doesn't that hurt?


 
IT hurts so good


Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, just give your keyboard a good ol' cocksmack. Might take a while to get your aim down but you'll get the hang of it.


 
I came -sigh- whose gonna clean this up?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Pain can be pleasure.



I see where this is heading


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> I'm a victim, as well. Can we file a class action lawsuit for this shit?
> 
> _WHO'S WITH ME?!?!?!_


 
Everybody wants to fit in, and the fandom originally had a disproportionate number of homosexuals, all of which were fans of Robin Hood.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

So, back to the topic of homosexuals?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> IT hurts so good
> 
> 
> I came -sigh- whose gonna clean this up?




Furry Gamer will. Lets deem this a test for him?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, just give your keyboard a good ol' cocksmack. Might take a while to get your aim down but you'll get the hang of it.


 
I wondered were you were. Anyway even without pain, it would take to long.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I see where this is heading



I don't even see where this is heading, and I said it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Guys, scotty is the reason I don't want sex. H&K and Zrcalo are the reason I was hard a second ago.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I wondered were you were. Anyway even without pain, it would take to long.


Not if you keep practicing. ^.^
After enough time it becomes like cup stacking, it's crazy.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It is me, but I continuously state that I am male,
> maybe I will change my gender back to male, but I like having my "Other" there.



Do you not realize you look like a chick?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I wondered *where* you were. Anyway even without pain, it would take to long.


Not if you got good at it.
Practice makes perfect. (or at least close to it)


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Not if you keep practicing. ^.^
> After enough time it becomes like cup stacking, it's crazy.


 
Even so, if I came it would be a big mess and this computer wasn't cheap, but you'll come up with somthing I'm sure.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Edie, you basically just stole my line. -.-
I don't think you know you did it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Guys, scotty is the reason I don't want sex. H&K and Zrcalo are the reason I was hard a second ago.



Wait, they're on? WHAR???


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> But you'll come up with SOMETHING I'm sure. NAZI'D


Just because you said that, I won't now. XD


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Even so, if I came it would be a big mess and this computer wasn't cheap, but you'll come up with somthing I'm sure.



Lol as I was reading this I was listening to Uprising and they yelled "SO COME ON!"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

I see SirRob is on. Apples always have been sexy.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Just because you said that, I won't now. XD


 
This reminds me of when I punished LizardKing for thinking that killing myself would be cool.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This reminds me of when I punished LizardKing for thinking that killing myself would be cool.


It can be cool, just depends on how you do it. XD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wait, they're on? WHAR???


 
skype bby. Koch is on skype. zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Just, because you said that, I won't now. XD


Look I can be a Nazi too!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> It can be cool, just depends on how you do it. XD


 
Does crashing a car into a building killing hundreds of people sound cool. (Of course I would never do this)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7


Wait how is that possible?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Look I can be a Nazi too!


Unnecessary comma is unnecessary?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait how is that possible?


  Viagra helps.



Furry Gamer said:


> Does crashing a car into a building killing hundreds of people sound cool. (Of course I would never do this)



Yes.




JK.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7


Aren't you supposed to contact a physician about that?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait how is that possible?


 


San-Ryuuk said:


> Aren't you supposed to contact a physician about that?


 

strap ons are ALWAYS hard


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Does crashing a car into a building killing hundreds of people sound cool. (Of course I would never do this)


Make it ironic. Crash your car into a building hosting a fundraiser for those who have been injured/ lost family in a car accident. They'll never see it coming.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Unnecessary comma is unnecessary?


You are supposed to have a comma in front of "because", "or", "but".


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> skype bby. Koch is on skype. zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7



Bah. You kids and your voice chat I can't use on my iPod


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> skype bby. Koch is on skype. zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7


 
Do you just sit around popping Viagra like candy or what?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bah. You kids and your voice chat I can't use on my iPod


 
It's just type-a type-a typing. I'm too shy to voice chat with koch.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Make it ironic. Crash your car into a building hosting a fundraiser for those who have been injured/ lost family in a car accident. They'll never see it coming.


 
If I had to kill myself it would be in a way like that.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You are supposed to have a comma in front of "because", "or", "but".


Well then perhaps I was using a form of vernacular with which the rule does not apply? Just, for some reason the additional pause makes the sentence sound wrong.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not a faggot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Make it ironic. Crash your car into a building hosting a fundraiser for those who have been injured/ lost family in a car accident. They'll never see it coming.


I lol'd


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a faggot.


We know dude, we know.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We know dude, we know.


But I need to remind furries at every chance to A: dispel the stereotype and B: so they don't rape me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a faggot.



YOU LIE


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I need to remind furries at every chance to A: dispel the stereotype and B: so they don't rape me.


Dude it's furries, consent isn't necessary.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah come on H&K, we can't have lying in the fandom now too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well then perhaps I was using a form of vernacular with which the rule does not apply? Just, for some reason the additional pause makes the sentence sound wrong.


It does, but oh well I guess, I do not need to be a Nazi. I like watching other doing so.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a faggot.



Speak of the devil.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's just type-a type-a typing. I'm too shy to voice chat with koch.



ah. I pretty much only use skype if I have to do voice chat for videogames.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> so they don't rape me.


Who told you it would help with that? He was lying.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Speak of the devil


It's impossible to yiff in hell, the devil doesn't want to get fucked by a fox.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ah. I pretty much only use skype if I have to do voice chat for videogames.


 
See, I'm lame and a coward and i avoid voice chat with anyone unless they initiate it.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It does, but oh well I guess, I do not need to be a Nazi. I like watching others doing so.


You mean like that?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> skype bby. Koch is on skype. zrcalo just gives me a boner 24/7



Hehe, zrcalo's pure awesomeness <3



Bando37 said:


> Bah. You kids and your voice chat I can't use on my iPod



Cause skype's where all the cool people hang out at. Besides, I rarely use the voice chat thing, use it mostly for the IMing



KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's just type-a type-a typing. I'm too shy to voice chat with koch.



Hehe silly, of all people I though you'd "have balls"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> See, I'm lame and a coward and i avoid voice chat with anyone unless they initiate it.


Voice chat, I always get distracted by the keyboard, and want to type things...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Whenever I skype we try to start a game but it doesn't go anywhere so we just look up random funny pics and vids.  But that's probably because this computer is new and all I have for multi is Warcraft 3 the Frozen Throne.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Whenever I skype we try to start a game but it doesn't go anywhere so we just look up random funny pics and vids.



Hah, that's what I do every day on skype. I'm such a boring person :?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Then you people are noobs with skype


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> See, I'm lame and a coward and i avoid voice chat with anyone unless they initiate it.



Only talk with people I know irl. Since that's who I raid with :3 

I never IM for some reason, unless it's a facebook chat. 


On topic: because furfags :3c


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

... getting... weak from... all the... topic...c... changing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> You mean like that?


Leave my poor keyboard out of this, not it's fault it had a terrible previous owner.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Only talk with people I know irl. Since that's who I raid with :3
> 
> I never IM for some reason, unless it's a facebook chat.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody else on Skype right now?  I could do with some IMing with people who don't have "Yiff in hell furfags" as their Skype pictures.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Leave my poor keyboard out of this, not it's fault it had a terrible previous owner.


Abusive?


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ... getting... weak from... all the... topic...c... changing.



You need to get used to the forums, bro.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe silly, of all people I though you'd "have balls"


I'm a small lady and people frighten me on stuff like that. the only furfags on here to have heard my voice are lonelykitsune and seriman. However, don't think I couldn't kick your ass in person.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Voice chat, I always get distracted by the keyboard, and want to type things...


 
I just go quiet because i don't know what to say



Bando37 said:


> Only talk with people I know irl. Since that's who I raid with :3


 
See, that's what the telephone is for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ... getting... weak from... all the... topic...c... changing.


Welcome to fa forums, everything will turn into talking about butt sex.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ... getting... weak from... all the... topic...c... changing.


Okay, say something about homosexuals. Go.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Abusive?


Insanity drives people to do many things...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to fa forums, everything will turn into talking about butt sex.


This was a thread about faggots. How could it possibly lead anywhere else this time?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> This was a thread about faggots. How could it possibly lead anywhere else this time?



It actually turned out to be a reflection on where the fandom is heading



San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, say something about homosexuals. Go.



In the wise words of H&K, Penis.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, say something about homosexuals. Go.


 
Damnit. I haven't got anything.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> In the wise words of H&K, Penis.


 
Kock would have said "yiff".


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It actually turned out to be a reflection on where the fandom is heading
> 
> 
> 
> In the wise words of H&K, Penis.


Dog Cock.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> See, that's what the telephone is for.



Kinda runs up a bill when you have 5 people on the line, like 3 in socAl and 2 in norcal for 3 hours straight


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Anybody else on Skype right now?  I could do with some IMing with people who don't have "Yiff in hell furfags" as their Skype pictures.



Hah, I'm up for a chat and no, Im not as bad as you think. I actually have a pic of myself as my skype pic so no yiff in hell for you 

P.S. My skype name's scottyscott1599 if you're wondering.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a small lady and people frighten me on stuff like that. the only furfags on here to have heard my voice are lonelykitsune and seriman. However, don't think I couldn't kick your ass in person.
> 
> I just go quiet because i don't know what to say
> 
> See, that's what the telephone is for.



I'm the same way, I'm a visual/hands on person so I don't talk a lot....I'm very awkward to talk to >.< I'm up for a chat whenever though, I'm all ears


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, so who likes penis?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, so who like penis?


I do, :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do, :3


As if that wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, I'm up for a chat and no, Im not as bad as you think. I actually have a pic of myself as my skype pic so no yiff in hell for you
> 
> P.S. My skype name's scottyscott1599 if you're wondering.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tend to be the quiet one too. But if another person is easy to talk to, I have no trouble. Thank god for forums too!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm the same way, I'm a visual/hands on person so I don't talk a lot....I'm very awkward to talk to >.< I'm up for a chat whenever though, I'm all ears


 
hnggg no thanks. Like I said. I'm quiet.


Bando37 said:


> Kinda runs up a bill when you have 5 people on the line, like 3 in socAl and 2 in norcal for 3 hours straight


 
....that's hella cheap dude. I've been on the phone with someone in michigan and kansas city for like 2 hours and it didn't cost any more than talking to my neighbor.



San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, so who likes penis?


ohhh! me me me me!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, so who likes penis?


 
I do.
Really?
No.
Maybe later though.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> As if that wasn't obvious enough.


Well who knows, maybe is was not.
I should write it on my forehead one day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> hnggg no thanks. Like I said. I'm quiet *in bed*


fix'd :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> hnggg no thanks. Like I said. I'm quiet.


I am thinking the vast majority of people FAF are quiet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I do.
> Really?
> No.
> Maybe later though.


For the last time you're straight get over it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V


Careful, I dinks Kylie is into Vore!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> For the last time you're straight get over it.


 
It's called a joke. I don't see you making jokes. Someone had to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Careful, I dinks Kylie is into Vore!


I don't think you can vore a shark.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> It's called a joke. I don't see you making jokes. Someone had to.


Your mom is a joke!
Anyone?... No?... Oh, okay then...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Your mom is a joke!
> Anyone?... No?... Oh, okay then...


 
That wasn't cool at all...


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't think you can vore a shark.



I think this calls for rule 35 :V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That wasn't cool at all...


Ah, but you see, therein lies the joke!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I think this calls for rule 35 :V


Still nobody has drawn porn of my fursona


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V


Why don't you come over here and find out? 



HAXX said:


> Careful, I dinks Kylie is into Vore!


 Just cannibalism, not vore.


CannonFodder said:


> I don't think you can vore a shark.


 
My snakes vore mice. you can see them still moving after they've been swallowed.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Still nobody has drawn porn of my fursona



You're an art student, dammit! Go make porn! :V


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Still nobody has drawn porn of my fursona


I like the fact that that saddens you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're an art student, dammit! Go make porn! :V


Somebody I know irl watches me on fa.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Ah, but you see, therein lies the joke!


 
I know I was just going with it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I am thinking the vast majority of people FAF are quiet.


I'm not. I'm loud and annoying.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not. I'm loud and annoying.



STFU ya obnoxious bastard!

Hehe, kidding.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not. I'm loud and annoying.


Loud, unquestionable. Annoying, I dunno. Not to me anyways.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

what the fuck is going on in here, Faggots?


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Somewhat loud. Annoying if I choose so.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

\m/

For no reason at all.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> STFU ya obnoxious bastard!
> 
> Hehe, kidding.



no your not you're trying to get laid again!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> what the fuck is going on in here, Faggots?


This was exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> STFU ya obnoxious bastard!
> 
> Hehe, kidding.


NOU


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Loud, unquestionable. Annoying, I dunno. Not to me anyways.


Damnit I guess I'm not doing my job good enough then.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, the consistency of this thread has gone to hell. I'm just rolling with it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This was exactly what I was thinking.


It's friday night+lonely furries+talking about buttsex=what the hell just happened.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit I guess I'm not doing my job good enough then.


Apparently so.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not. *AWESOME*.



Fix'd.

Need I say more?


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit I guess I'm not doing my job good enough then.



I never found you annoying, strangely.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Well, the consistency of this thread has gone to hell. I'm just rolling with it.


 
That's why it has gone to hell. Everyone just rolls with it, me included.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This was exactly what I was thinking.



I know, right. it's like everyones trying to yiff, but nobody has the balls to do it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> NOU



where have you been, dreamchild?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's friday night+lonely furries+talking about buttsex=what the hell just happened.


Replace lonely with bored, and that's me in this thread. By the way, best thread in the den for a while. XD


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I know, right. it's like everyones trying to yiff, but nobody has the balls to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> where have you been, dreamchild?


 
Give it time it'll turn to yiff eventually.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> best thread in the den for a while. XD


"I'm commander shepard and this is my favorite store on the citadel"


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's friday night+lonely furries+talking about buttsex=what the hell just happened.



I think shark butt sex is the hottest thing going right now- wet, slippery and dangerous!



Bando37 said:


> I never found you annoying, strangely.



H&K is the most consistent on this fucked up site. he speaks from his heart, however troubled it may be.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Give it time it'll turn to yiff eventually.


I hope not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I think shark butt sex is the hottest thing going right now- wet, slippery and dangerous!


Not to mention I have 8 hour endurance.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Give it time it'll turn to yiff eventually.



NOU


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I know, right. it's like everyones trying to yiff, but nobody has the balls to do it.


This is a great thing to say, but I can not get too destructive here, I might get yet another infraction.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "I'm commander shepard and this is my favorite store on the citadel"


OH MY GOD! That was like my absolute favorite moment of that game. XD


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope not.


 
Oh, trust me it will. You and I may not be here when it does, but it will and when that happens it'll smack you straight in the face. And you'll be siting there going WTF just happened?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Baby oil makes for the best slip and slid sex


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not to mention I have 8 hour endurance.



get me on enough drugs, and I'll go for three days. 

I wish you were a shark. at least you're from texas, so you have some since of identity.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Oh, trust me it will. You and I may not be here when it does, but it will and when that happens it'll smack you straight in the face. And you'll be siting there going WTF just happened?


wanna yiff?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This is a great thing to say, but I can not get too destructive here, I might get yet another infraction.



pm's are 4 yiff, not threads.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Baby oil makes for the best slip and slid sex



Unfortunately dragons need a loooot of it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?



AWWWW HELL NAW! 

Ironic post is ironic.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


 
DAMNIT!!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> pm's are 4 yiff, not threads.


Maybe someone's got a thing for doing it in public?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Oh, trust me it will. You and I may not be here when it does, but it will and when that happens it'll smack you straight in the face. And you'll be siting there going WTF just happened?



smack and yiff- it's like PB&J you so want it, and you're so ignorant to what it does to threads..... so sad, so sad.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> DAMNIT!!


Is that some sort of code for "Oh hell yes!"?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

you know what's always fun? rule 34. my friend and i were thinking of things that could be rule 34'd and he got our best one done XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

I got rule 34'd once...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I got rule 34'd once...


Oh, that sounds painful. >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> you know what's always fun? rule 34. my friend and i were thinking of things that could be rule 34'd and he got our best one done XD


rule 34 Oprah


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Is that some sort of code for "Oh hell yes!"?


 
No code! No yiff! Damnit it's still about yiff!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No code! No yiff! Damnit it's still about yiff!



Hey, you were the one saying you were Bisexual a while ago! Here is your chance! It is an honor!



CannonFodder said:


> rule 34 Oprah



Been there done that...


didn't like it


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Rule 34 seven SS officers in a circle jerk around anne frank. pm me if you want the pic XD


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 13, 2010)

You damn guy shall not take what's left of my straightness away! I'll keep that half for me!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Maybe someone's got a thing for doing it in public?



actually I do, but if you're being entertained by a thread, and don't want to fuck it to hell, (like you do with the users on it), then you have to calm yourself and move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> No code! No yiff! Damnit it's still about yiff!


I'm not about yiff at all, I just get a kick out of antagonizing. ^.^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Rule 34 seven SS officers in a circle jerk around anne frank. pm me if you want the pic XD


WHY DOES THIS EXIST


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> rule 34 Oprah


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7liYfhRgXGk

Tee hee.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lol Yiff


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DOES THIS EXIST


Because we can make it so.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> actually I do, but if you're being entertained by a thread, and don't want to fuck it to hell, (like you do with the users on it), then you have to calm yourself and move on to bigger and better things.


Oh, that was just another example of me antagonizing, I wasn't being serious. I personally agree that someone yiffing in a tread would kill it. Nobody wants to see that. WAIT it's the fandom... Ok, not EVERYONE wants to see that.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DOES THIS EXIST


 
Because my friend is a bad person.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7liYfhRgXGk
> 
> Tee hee.


I lol'd hard


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm not about yiff at all, I just get a kick out of antagonizing. ^.^


 
Antagonist. I probably would get a kick out of it too.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7liYfhRgXGk
> 
> Tee hee.


God, that was so stupid of her.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because my friend is a bad person.



Just how many of your friends are bad people? EH? *stink eye*


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm willing to say that everyone here is a bad person.


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not a faggot, thank the lord. /late


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> I'm not a faggot, thank the lord. /late


I'll say as those before me have said. Just give it time.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just how many of your friends are bad people? EH? *stink eye*


 
I have like 3 friends who are good people. and a few hundred who aren't.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh, that was just another example of me antagonizing, I wasn't being serious. I personally agree that someone yiffing in a tread would kill it. Nobody wants to see that. WAIT it's the fandom... Ok, not EVERYONE wants to see that.


get some imagination, and ride the wave. everyone here at this hour wants what they're not getting.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because my friend is a bad person.



all my friends are bad people. see you in hell.



CannonFodder said:


> I lol'd hard



I laughed out loud when I saw your shark cock.


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'll say as those before me have said. Just give it time.



Nope. I'm a woman.
And I have strong morals. c:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'll say as those before me have said. Just give it time.


I've given it time and I'm not a fag.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm willing to say that everyone here is a bad person.


 
I'm not a bad person.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

I <3 lowkey :3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> Nope. I'm a woman.
> And I have strong morals. c:


Damnit, my argument is invalid...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

I love how this thread bounces maddeningly between yiff and gays, it's only a matter of time before they coalesce into gay yiff and the thread is doomed.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've given it time and I'm not a fag.



I've given it time and I still don't want to put my dick in anything at all.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

OVER 9000 PENISES RAPING OUR CHILDREN! OPRAH WHAT THE FUCK??????


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm willing to say that everyone here is a bad person.


We're furries, of course we are.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've given it time and I'm not a fag.


Yeah, well you are probably one of the select few lucky ones. XD
Either that or you've not met the right man yet.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'm not a bad person.


LIES!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I love how this thread bounces maddeningly between yiff and gays, it's only a matter of time before they coalesce into gay yiff and the thread is doomed.


 
I don't think there's much left of this thread anyway.


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, well you are probably one of the select few lucky ones. XD
> Either that or you've not met the right man yet.



GOSHDANGIT this whole "ur gon turn gay" thing is so stupid, I swear.
If you're straight, you're straight. GET OVER IT, PEOPLE.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I don't think there's much left of this thread anyway.


True, but it's still fun. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, well you are probably one of the select few lucky ones. XD
> Either that or you've not met the right man yet.


Or I don't like buttsex.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, well you are probably one of the select few lucky ones. XD
> Either that or you've not met the right man yet.



There is no right man.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> LIES!


 
Honestly I'm not bad. Perverted maybe, but not bad.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> OVER 9000 PENISES RAPING OUR CHILDREN! OPRAH WHAT THE FUCK??????



WE NEED DR PHIL TO FIX THEIR MENTAL PROBLEMS FROM HANGING OUT WITH FURRIES! QUICKLY, MINDSLAVES!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or I don't like buttsex.


Well, there's always that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I love how this thread bounces maddeningly between yiff and gays, it's only a matter of time before they coalesce into gay yiff and the thread is doomed.


Oh god, O_O
Dooooomed! Hopefully that takes a while.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> True, but it's still fun. :V


  ib4thelock


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I love how this thread bounces maddeningly between yiff and gays, it's only a matter of time before they coalesce into gay yiff and the thread is doomed.


the gay will reach critical mass, then everyone will be singing show tunes.


Koco said:


> GOSHDANGIT this whole "ur gon turn gay" thing is so stupid, I swear.
> If you're straight, you're straight. GET OVER IT, PEOPLE.


seconded


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There is no right man.


Then you are one of the lucky furries who can't be turned. I have an excuse, my body rebelled against my will. T.T


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> QUICKLY, MINDSLAVES!


Melvin: Hug?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> the gay will reach critical mass, then everyone will be singing show tunes.
> 
> seconded



People who don't know their sexual orientation are silly.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Then you are one of the lucky furries who can't be turned. I have an excuse, my body rebelled against my will. T.T



Your weak! Man up and grow hair.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> People who don't know their sexual orientation are silly.


Well 70% of the fandom are teens though.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Melvin: Hug?



NOU.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I <3 lowkey :3



<3 is so overdone......



Silver Dragon said:


> I love how this thread bounces maddeningly between yiff and gays, it's only a matter of time before they coalesce into gay yiff and the thread is doomed.



fortunately gays are way too sophisticated to let that happen.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Then you are one of the lucky furries who can't be turned. I have an excuse, my body rebelled against my will. T.T


I have done that to people before, then things got... I am not going to say.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not one.
the fandom better not make me one -_-


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well 70% of the fandom are teens though.



I seriously wonder how that happened.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> People who don't know their sexual orientation are silly.



Iknowright? I've known mine forever, although now it's less along the lines of heterosexual and more like "I don't give a damn about sex or love"


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your weak! Man up and grow hair.


Is this implying that I don't have hair or am effeminate? Neither of those statements are true. My arms and legs are ridiculously hairy. 0.0
Also, I'm no less masculine that any other average guy.
Oh and so ya know, Bi and not gay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> <3 is so overdone......


 
APPRECIATE MY LOEV, FAGGOT D:< -smothers with hugs-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

buttsex


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Iknowright? I've known mine forever, although now it's less along the lines of heterosexual and more like "I don't give a damn about sex or love"


There's where my problem lies. I could care less about sex, but I feel the capacity to love equally to both genders.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex


 wanna yiff?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Iknowright? I've known mine forever, although now it's less along the lines of heterosexual and more like "I don't give a damn about sex or love"



Wow, funny to meet another person who is a "not interested." Thought I was the only one.



San-Ryuuk said:


> Is this implying that I don't have hair or am effeminate? Neither of those statements are true. My arms and legs are ridiculously hairy. 0.0
> Also, I'm no less masculine that any other average guy.
> Oh and so ya know, Bi and not gay.



u r srs bsns


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have done that to people before, then things got... I am not going to say.


Better not to, don't wanna kill the thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Better not to, don't wanna kill the thread.



The thread is already dying.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NOU.


How about a children's card game, not just any children's card game a shadow children's card game?


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> There's where my problem lies. I could care less about sex, but I feel the capacity to love equally to both genders.



I have a capacity to love myself, and be friends with everyone else. I love my family, but that is rather obligatory.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

I feel my brain roting as I continue to read this thread, yet I can't look away.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> wanna yiff?


I'll yiff you anytime, anywhere


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How about a children's card game, not just any children's card game a shadow children's card game?



I'm down for that :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Better not to, don't wanna kill the thread.


The thread has been dying for a long time, that would have just hastened things.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> WE NEED DR PHIL TO FIX THEIR MENTAL PROBLEMS FROM HANGING OUT WITH FURRIES! QUICKLY, MINDSLAVES!



Dr. Phill couldn't fix a bulldog with a blow-torch and a keg of ketamine.



CannonFodder said:


> Well 70% of the fandom are teens though.



no wonder it's so hard to socialize on this site.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow, funny to meet another person who is a "not interested." Thought I was the only one.


No, I know at least one other guy IRL who thinks this way. We're not alone.


HAXX said:


> u r srs bsns


Not really, I just hate it when people assume or misconstrue my words, so I give it to them up front.


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow, funny to meet another person who is a "not interested." Thought I was the only one.



May I join you two?

I'm into real love. The non-perverted kind. You know, true romance.
Finding your life's partner, all that sort of thing.

And yet I'd fit in with you two better than anyone else in this entire forum.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> No, I know at least one other guy IRL who thinks this way. We're not alone.
> 
> Not really, I just hate it when people assume or misconstrue my words, so I give it to them up front.



srs bsns


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I feel my brain roting as I continue to read this thread, yet I can't look away.


Well to fa forums, it's like drano for your brain.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Asexual people are mysterious O_O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> May I join you two?
> 
> I'm into real love. The non-perverted kind. You know, true romance.
> Finding your life's partner, all that sort of thing.
> ...



Sure, but lets correct something. I'm not looking for love at all.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The thread has been dying for a long time, that would have just hastened things.


But it is a demise that is quite enjoyable. At this point, I'd much prefer to stick it and watch it slowly bleed out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'd much prefer to stick it and watch it slowly bleed out.


Are you sure it's just not that time of the month?


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sure, but lets correct something. I'm not looking for love at all.



I'm happy with or without it. I'm sure it's nice, but certainly not what life's all about.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> May I join you two?
> 
> I'm into real love. The non-perverted kind. You know, true romance.
> Finding your life's partner, all that sort of thing.
> ...


Club's open as long as you get past initiation. =P


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Asexual people are mysterious O_O



I'm not asexual, I just choose not to be involved romantically. Then again, I'm not even attracted to women that much. I realize they're pretty, but i'd rather be friends.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> But it is a demise that is quite enjoyable. At this point, I'd much prefer to stick it and watch it slowly bleed out.


I should do that, before I get another infraction.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm not asexual, I just choose not to be involved romantically. Then again, I'm not even attracted to women that much. I realize they're pretty, but i'd rather be friends.



omg ilu!



EdieFantabulous said:


> I should do that, before I get another infraction.



That seems to be really bugging you.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you sure it's just not that time of the month?


Lol, wow, somehow I think watching that would be just a tad less enjoyable. Maybe just a smidge.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Koco said:


> I'm happy with or without it. I'm sure it's nice, but certainly not what life's all about.


In all reality life is pretty much about making babies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, wow, somehow I think watching that would be just a tad less enjoyable. Maybe just a smidge.


By the time we're done with this thread you're gonna be into that.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> By the time we're done with this thread you're gonna be into that.


Okay, I'm game. Let's go for it!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> In all reality life is pretty much about making babies.



Very true.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That seems to be really bugging you.


Two in one week, not good.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> APPRECIATE MY LOEV, FAGGOT D:< -smothers with hugs-



i do, but it's like a love for a sad lonely child that is desperate for attention.... 



Heckler & Koch said:


> buttsex



smells weird



HAXX said:


> Sure, but lets correct something. I'm not looking for love at all.



only faggots look for love (on topic!)


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> In all reality life is pretty much about making babies.



Depends on your way of viewing life, I suppose.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i do, but it's like a love for a sad lonely child that is desperate for attention....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yiff smells weird


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> In all reality life is pretty much about making babies.



Fuck that shit.



HAXX said:


> omg ilu!



<3 knew you were cool when I read your intro.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Two in one week, not good.


Looks like someone's got to watch the speed limit thar. >.>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Very true.


I know right.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff smells weird


smells like rainbows


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff smells weird



yiff is weird.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> smells like rainbows


Skittles, smell the rainbow?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yiff is weird.


seconded


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Skittles, smell the rainbow?


I think we have a user named skittles


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> smells like rainbows


If by rainbows you mean dog and semen and lube than yes.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> smells like rainbows



Doctor doctor! I think I'm a furry!

Why is that?

When I have sex it smells like rainbows and soggy faux fur

O_O


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think we have a user named skittles


Does he shoot rainbows out his ass?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I know right.



I would say that many of the things that people do on a daily basis are done to subconsciously impress the opposite sex, even if we aren't attracted to them, but simply out of raw instinct.


----------



## Koco (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, goodnight, everyone.

I'm going dream of setting this thread on fire, 
with many of the other topics on this board lately.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> yiff is weird.


Y.oung
I.ncredibly
F.uckable
F.ag
It's an old 70's gay term.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think we have a user named skittles



Yeah, skittle is pretty cool, although she is one sick fuck.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If by rainbows you mean dog and semen and lube than yes.


I lol'd.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Well my brain's dieing and I've gotten my daily dose of FAF Drano, so I'm getting off now. I can't wait to see how this thread turns out. Even though it's pretty much dead already.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Doctor doctor! I think I'm a furry!
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...



and what doest it mean when you fuck and it smells like a doctors office?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> and what doest it mean when you fuck and it smells like a doctors office?


You just got raped?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Well my brain's dieing and I've gotten my daily dose of FAF Drano, so I'm getting off now. I can't wait to see how this thread turns out. Even though it's pretty much dead already.



why don't you go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Doctor doctor! I think I'm a furry!
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...










San-Ryuuk said:


> Does he shoot rainbows out his ass?


Actually yeah.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why don't you go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself!


Because it's more fun for him when he doesn't hide?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> and what doest it mean when you fuck and it smells like a doctors office?



Cancer.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I would say that many of the things that people do on a daily basis are done to subconsciously impress the opposite sex, even if we aren't attracted to them, but simply out of raw instinct.


I do not try to impress the opposite sex, I try to get everybody to think my clothes and style are great, (even though they are not at all)
It works! Which is disturbing since I happen to where tacky clothes, and people think I am classy


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> why don't you go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself!


 
Oh, I would, but it's to late for that right now. 2:04AM.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually yeah.


Looks like someone needs a new sig then.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i do, but it's like a love for a sad lonely child that is desperate for attention....


 
I can't tell if I just got told or not....if so....ouch? i think? o_o


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't tell if I just got told or not....if so....ouch? i think? o_o



Its okay, happens to the best of us. *hugs?*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

I was accused of shooting rainbows outta my ass once...lone and behold I've yet to see one :?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Doctor!  What's all this blood on the floor?  It's the thread, Nurse Joy, it's dying!  Quickly, get me 500ccs of relevant posts stat!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Its okay, happens to the best of us. *hugs?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jE4XaAX-uM
1:59


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was accused of shooting rainbows outta my ass once...lone and behold I've yet to see one :?


I have never been accused of such a thing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was accused of shooting rainbows outta my ass once...lone and behold I've yet to see one :?



I have to admit I was stalking you earlier. You might have not seen it but I snapped a photo asap: link


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was accused of shooting rainbows outta my ass once...lone and behold I've yet to see one :?


Have you tried investing in a mirror?


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Oh, I would, but it's to late for that right now. 2:04AM.



east coast- nice. you should try going out late more often- it might suit you.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I can't tell if I just got told or not....if so....ouch? i think? o_o



I wouldn't hurt you, it's not worth it. I'm just saying- enjoy your life before it's gone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah great, 8 more posts and we hit 500.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jE4XaAX-uM
> 1:59


That was full of win.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was accused of shooting rainbows outta my ass once...lone and behold I've yet to see one :?



it's like a halo, you can't see it, because it's always over your head, and it doesn't reflect in mirrors or water.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That was full of win.



Still watching, and yes it is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Still watching, and yes it is.


I take it you've never seen yu-gi-oh abridged?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah great, 8 more posts and we hit 500.


We need to get this thread to 1000 before it is forcibly killed.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah great, 8 more posts and we hit 500.



Good, Nurse Joy, good, we've almost got him stabilized, just a few more posts...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I take it you've never seen yu-gi-oh abridged?


You would be correct sir.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That was full of win.



Tristan being black was so funny.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> it's like a halo, you can't see it, because it's always over your head, and it doesn't reflect in mirrors or water.


There are a lot of things that are over people's heads in my town, like making fun of them.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I take it you've never seen yu-gi-oh abridged?


Yu-Gi-Oh abridged is 20x better than actual fucking show. 0.0


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh abridged is 20x better than actual fucking show. 0.0



Yes. And how YouTube poops are better than most of the things they parody.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh abridged is 20x better than actual fucking show. 0.0


so true


Bando37 said:


> Tristan being black was so funny.


Damn brotha don't hate the playa


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I wouldn't hurt you, it's not worth it. I'm just saying- enjoy your life before it's gone.


 
I feel like the only way to right this is by staring at you with contempt for 30 seconds until something shiny or someone stupid distracts me and causes me to rage.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yes. And how YouTube poops are better than most of the things they parody.


Depends on the YTP. Some of them just change color and repeat each 10 second segment for three minutes each.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh abridged is 20x better than actual fucking show. 0.0


lol I watched that show all the time, I love english dub, it's funny.
My mom liked it too, we have the movie :3
haha I am such a  loser, I should kill myself, but then I could not post on the forums anymore.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh. Found a somewhat relevand link pretaining to furfags.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7KAT6P9yQ


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> but then I could not post on the forums anymore.


Yeah, and then who else would we depend on for the raging homosexual vote? =P


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh. Found a somewhat relevand link pretaining to furfags.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7KAT6P9yQ


I lol'd


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh. Found a somewhat relevand link pretaining to furfags.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7KAT6P9yQ


That is disturbing, and I never want to see it ever again.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jE4XaAX-uM
> 1:59





CannonFodder said:


> I take it you've never seen yu-gi-oh abridged?





EdieFantabulous said:


> There are a lot of things that are over people's heads in my town, like making fun of them.



i'm going to go jump off a cliff before  I slit my wrists... love you guys.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh. Found a somewhat relevand link pretaining to furfags.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7KAT6P9yQ



this is a 6 foot cock lol


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Is there anywhere a furfag could watch this infamous CSI episode? I'm interested in how stupid and biased it will be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i'm going to go jump off a cliff before  I slit my wrists... love you guys.


Take pics


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I feel like the only way to right this is by staring at you with contempt for 30 seconds until something shiny or someone stupid distracts me and causes me to rage.



totally go with this, dude- it really will make you a stronger more alive human being.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Is there anywhere a furfag could watch this infamous CSI episode? I'm interested in how stupid and biased it will be.


It was seven years ago, almost no one remembers the episode, furries just like blaming the bad reputation on the show.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yeah, and then who else would we depend on for the raging homosexual vote? =P


You guys would still have Scotty.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was seven years ago, almost no one remembers the episode, furries just like blaming the bad reputation on the show.


I blame bad reputation on bad furries. Besides, CSI had to get it from somewhere, right?


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> this is a 6 foot cock lol



I'm assuming you hadn't gotten to the best parts. Palindrome and the yiff part make me cry from laughing every time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You guys would still have Scotty.


Scotty gives skittles the flavor.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You guys would still have Scotty.



fuck scotty.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You guys would still have Scotty.


Very true.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i'm going to go jump off a cliff before  I slit my wrists... love you guys.


Love you too darling.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I blame bad reputation on bad furries. Besides, CSI had to get it from somewhere, right?


Nah it's just the stupid idiots that get in front of the t.v. cameras and talk about their fetishes and/or don't think about what they're saying.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Is there anywhere a furfag could watch this infamous CSI episode? I'm interested in how stupid and biased it will be.



YouTube, it's called fur and loathing. I still think the YTP I posted is better :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Scotty gives skittles the flavor.





lowkey said:


> fuck scotty.





San-Ryuuk said:


> Very true.


Does this mean I am loved more than Scotty?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> fuck scotty.


he'd like it


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Love you too darling.



really? oh blessings, sweetie! now I won't slit the wrists, I'll just jump for the thrill, that way, if I land in the deep part, I can do it again! see ya when I get back, fuckers!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> YouTube, it's called fur and loathing. I still think the YTP I posted is better :3


It most likely is.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> really? oh blessings, sweetie! now I won't slit the wrists, I'll just jump for the thrill, that way, if I land in the deep part, I can do it again! see ya when I get back, fuckers!



Have fun :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> really? oh blessings, sweetie! now I won't slit the wrists, I'll just jump for the thrill, that way, if I land in the deep part, I can do it again! see ya when I get back, fuckers!


Awe, I am glad you decided not to slit the wrists, I was going to jump off a cliff, but then I was like, nah.
Everybody else was doing it, I just wanted to be different.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love it ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would love it ^_^


called it


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would love it ^_^


I would sure hope so O_O


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I would love it ^_^



Orly? Didn't see that one coming :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

I just realized I forgot to eat tonight.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Orly? Didn't see that one coming :V


Honestly, no one did.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just realized I forgot to eat tonight.



Same here having too much fun with this forum stuff.  Woot Pack Member!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just realized I forgot to eat tonight.


Win?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Win?


win


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Win?


I almost forgot to eat, then I had a tuna sandwich, toast, and an egg, not in that order.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> win


Kay, just checkin'! ^.^


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I almost forgot to eat, then I had a tuna sandwich, toast, and an egg, not in that order.


I ate a  while ago, but now that it's 2:40 AM, I may be officially forgetting to sleep.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I just realized I forgot to eat tonight.



Lol we need to make some form of FAF anonymous 12 step program. I regularly get not enough sleep because of these forums.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

I watched that CSI episode last week, it's on YouTube in five videos. Surprisingly, I didn't hate it, but it is a horrible misrepresentation. I like to think about things such as the music they use in certain scenes in order to give the furry fandom a bad impression.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I watched that CSI episode last week, it's on YouTube in five videos. Surprisingly, I didn't hate it, but it is a horrible misrepresentation. I like to think about things such as the music they use in certain scenes in order to give the furry fandom a bad impression.


It was 7 years ago.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I watched that CSI episode last week, it's on YouTube in five videos. Surprisingly, I didn't hate it, but it is a horrible misrepresentation. I like to think about things such as the music they use in certain scenes in order to give the furry fandom a bad impression.



I laughed really hard when I saw it, just based on how absurd it is.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I watched that CSI episode last week, it's on YouTube in five videos. Surprisingly, I didn't hate it, but it is a horrible misrepresentation. I like to think about things such as the music they use in certain scenes in order to give the furry fandom a bad impression.


I love the whole PAF con idea XD. Do they actually have plushie conventions? Because,... I mean... to be a plushie you're a plush-o-phile right? I don't really know since no one ever talks about 'em.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was 7 years ago.


Humor doesn't go bad with age. =P


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Doctor, we're up to a pulse of 550!  Shouldn't he be dead?  No, no, Nurse Joy, for a thread, that's actually pretty good.  But monitor him for now...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Doctor, we're up to a pulse of 550!  Shouldn't he be dead?  No, no, Nurse Joy, for a thread, that's actually pretty good.  But monitor him for now...


Lol @ Nurse Joy.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol @ Nurse Joy.



Ah, to have the days of (original) Pokemon back....


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Ah, to have the days of (original) Pokemon back....


 I wish...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Ah, to have the days of (original) Pokemon back....


I know, right? Before they had a pokemon for everything under the god forsaken sun, *and then some*.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember when I first got Yellow I didn't know how to switch Pokemon from the top of the roster so Pikachu fought everyone and got to Level 100.  Thank the PokeGods for Seismic Toss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I know, right? Before they had a pokemon for everything under the god forsaken sun, *and then some*.


oh lucario, how limbur you are. I mean how agile you are... fuck


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> oh lucario, how limbur you are. I mean how agile you are... fuck


Letting your true thoughts show there, eh?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> oh lucario, how limbur you are. I mean how agile you are... fuck


lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Letting your true thoughts show there, eh?


Have you all seen zoroark yet?
The day they showed that pokemon there was rule 34 of it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Another great thing about original Pokemon was Alakazam.  That guy had an I.Q. of FIVE THOUSAND and he couldn't even speak properly!  Still my favorite though


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nvm, shit post.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you all seen zoroark yet?


No? If it involves yiffing Lucario though, I'm not sure I'm up to it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> No? If it involves yiffing Lucario though, I'm not sure I'm up to it.








*also to give you nightmares*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you all seen zoroark yet?
> The day they showed that pokemon there was rule 34 of it.


Zorozark, looks like a furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Zorozark, looks like a furry.


Yeah I know


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Zorozark, looks like a furry.


Everything with ears and a tail that stands on two legs looks like a furry. -.-


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

Because people make anthros "good lookin'." Most look like they would be athletes. And there are not too many normal people in the fandom, so, yeah. 

Oh, and Mark had something to do with it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh, and Mark had something to do with it.


aha, knew it wasn't just a myth


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> aha, knew it wasn't just a myth


 
I didn't even know who that was until a PN told me. As much as SL-furries hate them, they probably know more about the fandom than most furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I didn't even know who that was until a PN told me. As much as SL-furries hate them, they probably know about the fandom than most furries.


true that


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Everything with ears and a tail that stands on two legs looks like a furry. -.-


Not Chancy D=


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not Chancy D=



Or Gengar, unless he was a furry when he was alive, I suppose..


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> true that


 
I didn't even know who that was until a PN told me. As much as SL-furries hate them, they probably know *more* about the fandom than most furries.

I'm sorry, I forgot to put "more" in there.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Or Gengar, unless he was a furry when he was alive, I suppose..


Gengar likes to Lick his opponents, so you never know...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Gengar likes to Lick his opponents, so you never know...


...even I don't like where this is going.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Gengar likes to Lick his opponents, so you never know...



"Gengar, use Sleep!"

"Gengar!"

"Good, Gengar, now use Lick!"

"Gengar!  Gengar!"

"Not like that, ewww..."


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...even I don't like where this is going.


I still do not know where this is going, and I said it. Wait I do -giggle- tee hee hee.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Gengar, use Sleep!"
> 
> "Gengar!"
> 
> ...


I think this is where it was going O_O


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...even I don't like where this is going.


 
Then lets devert it.

So any gay guy grab that cute ass of yours lately?

Yes, with an e.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Then lets devert it.
> 
> So any gay guy grab that cute ass of yours lately?
> 
> Yes, with an e.


I don't think it's physically possible to derail this thread any further.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't think it's physically possible to derail this thread any further.



A lot of things are physically possible when you're a dragon.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Shhhhh, thread derailment can not be in a thread about gay people.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't think it's physically possible to derail this thread any further.


 
We can try. So what if I grabbed your ass?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor!  Doctor!  Come quick!  Thread's going into cardiac arrest!"

_Doctor Doak nervously checks for pulse...pulls his hand away slowly_

"What is it Dr. Doak?"

"Nurse Joy *sniff* please pronounce this thread officially dead at 2:49 A.M. central time..."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> A lot of things are physically possible when you're a dragon.


Except walking down stairs


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

I am out of here, before the mods kick my ass.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm staying on here till this thread's a smouldering pile.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm staying on here till this thread's a smouldering pile.


 
You got to be tired since it must be, like, 4 am in Texas. It's 1 am here and I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You got to be tired since it must be, like, 4 am in Texas. It's 1 am here and I'm about to pass out.


 
I live in ohio and it's only 4:04 am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You got to be tired since it must be, like, 4 am in Texas. It's 1 am here and I'm about to pass out.


3 am, well this thread is almost crashed anyhow.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> I live in ohio and it's only 4:04 am.


 


CannonFodder said:


> 3 am, well this thread is almost crashed anyhow.


 
Damn, I knew I was a timezone off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn, I knew I was a timezone off.


I'm going to call it a night, what I was watching this whole time just ended and the next one doesn't come in until tommorrow.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Fags are fun


----------



## torachi (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 3 am, well this thread is almost crashed anyhow.


 
-1 homo. Been in the fandom more than 2 years, and have zero wants of cock in any way. I like titties and sweet pussy. That is all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

torachi said:


> -1 homo. Been in the fandom more than 2 years, and have zero wants of cock in any way. I like titties and sweet pussy. That is all.


I'm straight.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm straight.


 
For now. >;3


----------



## torachi (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm straight.


 
oh, i was just posting OT. wasnt calling you out.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

What, you guys do not appreciate the awesomeness of gay yiff?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

lol cause you were gay but didn't know it till someone fucked you in the ass :V

/thread


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol cause you were gay but didn't know it till someone fucked you in the ass :V
> 
> /thread


 
ow. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> ow. D:


 
Its true, furries didn't make them gay, they either didn't believe it was true till said fucking happened or just never thought about it till some furfag starting rubbing their ballz over them 

I've been here for a year or so, I'm still straight and going strong


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its true, furries didn't make them gay, they either didn't believe it was true till said fucking happened or just never thought about it till some furfag starting rubbing their ballz over them
> 
> I've been here for a year or so, I'm still straight and going strong


 
Don't drop the soap is all I got to say.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Don't drop the soap is all I got to say.


 
Pfft I'll throw the soap down, ain't no one man enough to mess with me


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its true, furries didn't make them gay, they either didn't believe it was true till said fucking happened or just never thought about it till some furfag starting rubbing their ballz over them
> 
> I've been here for a year or so, I'm still straight and going strong


 
Sure. ;]


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pfft I'll throw the soap down, ain't no one man enough to mess with me


 
You'll be singing a diffrent tune here soon. >:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> You'll be singing a diffrent tune here soon. >:3


 
And you won't be able to sing at all :twisted:


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> And you won't be able to sing at all :twisted:


 
Not when a certain "something" is obstructing my mouth. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Not when a certain "something" is obstructing my mouth. ;3


 
What, my 9mm handgun? Yea it does make it hard to talk with that in your mouth, I'll just pull the trigger and put it back in my pocket ^^


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What, my 9mm handgun? Yea it does make it hard to talk with that in your mouth, I'll just pull the trigger and put it back in my pocket ^^


 
Sounds kinky~


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds kinky~


 It could be to certain people I guess...naw I won't put a bullet in your head, your free to go though I wouldn't recommend trying to get my ass unless you want to have whats left of you put in a soup can once I done with you :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It could be to certain people I guess...naw I won't put a bullet in your head, your free to go though I wouldn't recommend trying to get my ass unless you want to have whats left of you put in a soup can once I done with you :V


 
Even kinkier~


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It could be to certain people I guess...naw I won't put a bullet in your head, your free to go though I wouldn't recommend trying to get my ass unless you want to have whats left of you put in a soup can once I done with you :V


This sounds kinky.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> This sounds kinky.


 
Well if you like blown up bodies put in soup cans then I guess its kinky to you D:

The Demoman is such a good role model


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well if you like blown up bodies put in soup cans then I guess its kinky to you D:
> 
> The Demoman is such a good role model


No it is less blown up bodies and more if you read that without an explaination.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No it is less blown up bodies and more if you read that without an explaination.


 
I don't get it and your avatar scares me ;_;


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

poor thread, so sad.... sooo sad....


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> poor thread, so sad.... sooo sad....


 well what I said earlier is true, they probably already was gay but was in denial or never acted apon it till they got here where they'd easily get molested in the ass :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't get it and your avatar scares me ;_;


Well I decide you are terrible at having a dirty mind, and that my avi is great, because it has the first over-world map of Zelda in it.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice to see that this thread is still going strong. And it _actually _moved back towards the topic! >.<


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Since I was little I guess, but just now really geting into the furry *lifestlye*.



you did not just say that...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Am I a furry?
I can say I know enough about the fandom to be in it, but I am not a furry myself.
And because of that I am not a fagola.
See?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well I decide you are terrible at having a dirty mind, and that my avi is great, because it has the first over-world map of Zelda in it.



O_O
did someone say...ZELDA?!



CynicalCirno said:


> Am I a furry?
> I can say I know enough about the fandom to be in it, but I am not a furry myself.
> And because of that I am not a *fagola.*
> See?



lol, gay italion


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, gay italion



what
I just said the word Mr.Murrpurr Kitty0706 likes so much. I coyuld say faggotmesh.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what
> I just said the word Mr.Murrpurr Kitty0706 likes so much. I coyuld say faggotmesh.



lol, feel free to.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't remember if I ever actually bothered answering the thread question, but I'm straight.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what
> I just said the word Mr.Murrpurr Kitty0706 likes so much. I coyuld say faggotmesh.



Fagola fagola fagola <3 I love that guy's videos.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fagola fagola fagola <3 I love that guy's videos.



lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fagola fagola fagola <3 I love that guy's videos.


He is good.
The GMOD suicide mouse survival guide :]
DINGUUUUUUH
Though, there are more funny stuff that are not accociated with gmod.
For example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF7cbKMJ-rg


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He is good.
> The GMOD suicide mouse survival guide :]
> DINGUUUUUUH
> Though, there are more funny stuff that are not accociated with gmod.
> For example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF7cbKMJ-rg



His YouTube poops are pretty good also.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> His YouTube poops are pretty good also.



kewl. ^^


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor Doak, come quick!  Thread's come back to life!"

"I don't believe it, Nurse Joy!  It must be a miracle!  But it's so off-topic...he needs a thread-to-thread transplant!  Quickly, get him into the ER!"

_ER music starts to play, softly at first, just inside your ear...._


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak, come quick!  Thread's come back to life!"
> 
> "I don't believe it, Nurse Joy!  It must be a miracle!  But it's so off-topic...he needs a thread-to-thread transplant!  Quickly, get him into the ER!"
> 
> _ER music starts to play, softly at first, just inside your ear...._



lol, pokemon reference, nice. :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, pokemon reference, nice. :3



Okay, so you got Nurse Joy, but please tell me that someone here remembers good old Doctor Doak and what game he was in.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Okay, so you got Nurse Joy, but please tell me that someone here remembers good old Doctor Doak and what game he was in.



i remember doctor oak.
i think it showed doctor doak in one of the episodes...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> east coast- nice. you should try going out late more often- it might suit you.
> 
> But if I go out how can I read the brain roting forums?
> 
> ...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> lowkey said:
> 
> 
> > east coast- nice. you should try going out late more often- it might suit you.
> ...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i remember doctor oak.
> i think it showed doctor doak in one of the episodes...




Doctor Doak isn't a pokemon character (unfortunately).  He was the scientist who gave James Bond a keycard in the chemical plant level of 007: Goldeneye for the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Doctor Doak isn't a pokemon character (unfortunately).  He was the scientist who gave James Bond a keycard in the chemical plant level of 007: Goldeneye for the Nintendo 64.



oh, could've sworn i've heard doctor doak in pokemon tho...
hm, anywayz.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

This post still isn't dead? Thought it would be 6 feet under by now.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This post still isn't dead? Thought it would be 6 feet under by now.



nope, i'm here, so it is alive and well! ^^


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

no, it's still alive because of people like you.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> no, it's still alive because of people like you.


 
Then I guess I'm doing my job.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor!  We're nearing the 666 post mark!"

"Good Lord help us all.  When we reach that post, there is a chance that the dreaded Thread Devil will ascend from the bowels of FAF itself to consume any thread that has outlived it's usefulness.  I mean, how many threads stay on topic for that long.  None I say, none!  Run while you can!"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor!  We're nearing the 666 post mark!"
> 
> "Good Lord help us all.  When we reach that post, there is a chance that the dreaded Thread Devil will ascend from the bowels of FAF itself to consume any thread that has outlived it's usefulness.  I mean, how many threads stay on topic for that long.  None I say, none!  Run while you can!"



lol, clever... :3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor! We're nearing the 666 post mark!"
> 
> "Good Lord help us all. When we reach that post, there is a chance that the dreaded Thread Devil will ascend from the bowels of FAF itself to consume any thread that has outlived it's usefulness. I mean, how many threads stay on topic for that long. None I say, none! Run while you can!"


 
Most turn to yiff, but this on haas just slowed down. Give it time and it'll start back up when it gets late.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread has even more AIDS now...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Most turn to yiff, but this on haas just slowed down. Give it time and it'll start back up when it gets late.



lol, night time yiffers tinkering on forums, that's always fun! <:3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This thread has even more AIDS now...



I'm starting to get furry cancer


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'm starting to get furry cancer


 
I believe we all have that by now.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I believe we all have that by now.



noooooot meeeee! ^_^


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> noooooot meeeee! ^_^


 
I don't see how. My brain dies a little each time I read these forums.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I don't see how. My brain dies a little each time I read these forums.



mine springs to life.
whenever the forums aren't one big zombie that is! ^_^


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> mine springs to life.
> whenever the forums aren't one big zombie that is! ^_^


 
Losing the ability to respond properly to thread topic..... ... brain dieing...


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

just because I love my own junk, does that make me a fag?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Losing the ability to respond properly to thread topic..... ... brain dieing...



lol

life!
breath dammit!



lowkey said:


> just because I love my own junk, does that make me a fag?



nope, only applies if you like other's junk.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor Doak!  Doctor Doak!  Furry Gamer's brain is dying!  Come quickly!"

"Get this man something else to post about, and no yiff!"

"Impossible, this is FAF!  Everything leads to yiff!"

"Goddammit, we have to try!  Furry Gamer, what about airplanes?  Everybody loves airplanes."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I believe we all have that by now.



I see.
Flaws.



Krasl said:


> noooooot meeeee! ^_^



No u



Furry Gamer said:


> I don't see how. My brain dies a little each time I read these forums.


I got used to it. You will get used to it as well with the time.
My brain is now filled with love towards the people of the forums. And some I kinda dislike because they deny the fact that they are humans but I don't have a problem with them wearing stuff and coming to me purring.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak!  Doctor Doak!  Furry Gamer's brain is dying!  Come quickly!"
> 
> "Get this man something else to post about, and no yiff!"
> 
> ...



...a lot of yiff happens on airplanes...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No u
> 
> 
> I got used to it. You will get used to it as well with the time.
> My brain is now filled with love towards the people of the forums. And some I kinda dislike because they deny the fact that they are humans but I don't have a problem with them wearing stuff and coming to me purring.



me?
impossible! Xo

yay!
i feel slightly loved now!

(lol, double post, sorry)


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I see.
> Flaws.
> 
> 
> ...



awww. that is so sweet. you have a soul!


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

I was gay before I got here =(


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...a lot of yiff happens on airplanes...



"You see Doctor?  It didn't work!  We need a topic that's immune to yiff!"

"Does such a thing even exist, Nurse Joy?  We can only hope and pray..."

"Um, um, um, perhaps we can confuse him with odd questions?"

"Good idea, Nurse Joy.  Okay, Furry Gamer, what if the world was made of glazed donuts?"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> awww. that is so sweet. you have a soul!



O_O



Artificial Ginger said:


> I was gay before I got here =(



lol



Silver Dragon said:


> "You see Doctor?  It didn't work!  We need a topic that's immune to yiff!"
> 
> "Does such a thing even exist, Nurse Joy?  We can only hope and pray..."
> 
> ...



...i would lick them, nice and slow...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"No!  He's here!  He's here!  The Thread Devil has descended upon us and will devour this thread!  RUN AWAY!  DON'T YIFF IN HELL CAUS THE THREAD DEVIL WILL EAT YOU!"

"WHAT'S THIS! ANOTHER THREAD THAT HAS CLEARLY NOT BEEN ON TOPIC FOR HUNDREDS OF POSTS!  OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My brain is now filled with love towards the people of the forums.


*screams* love it burns, aaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "No!  He's here!  He's here!  The Thread Devil has descended upon us and will devour this thread!  RUN AWAY!  DON'T YIFF IN HELL CAUS THE THREAD DEVIL WILL EAT YOU!"
> 
> "WHAT'S THIS! ANOTHER THREAD THAT HAS CLEARLY NOT BEEN ON TOPIC FOR HUNDREDS OF POSTS!  OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!"



lol, we live another day.
the thread devil has descended back to hell where he belongs :3



CannonFodder said:


> *screams* love it burns, aaaaaahhhhhh



lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> awww. that is so sweet. you have a soul!


What do you mean by that?
I have no soul
Or I have more than one soul
Or my soul is halved


I have come to a point where my judgemental resolution is messed up.



Krasl said:


> me?
> impossible! Xo
> 
> yay!
> ...



You do?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What do you mean by that?
> I have no soul
> Or I have more than one soul
> Or my soul is halved


solve for a:
ab=a
a=b
:V


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My brain is now filled with love towards the people of the forums.



:3c <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> solve for a:
> ab=a
> a=b
> :V



Solve this
X=1

:V


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What do you mean by that?
> I have no soul
> Or I have more than one soul
> Or my soul is halved
> ...



yes i do! ^^


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 13, 2010)

Straightness ftw


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Straightness ftw



woot!
high five!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Toke a break and my brain is working again, but that won't last forever though.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Toke a break and my brain is working again, but that won't last forever though.



lol, poor furry gamer.
would you like some corn chips?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> woot!
> high five!


*brofive*


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *brofive*



*brofist*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *brofist*


Melvin: hug?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *brofive*



*brofive back*
hellz yeah!



CannonFodder said:


> Melvin: hug?



you can hug me :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you can hug me :3


*crushes spine*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, poor furry gamer.
> would you like some corn chips?


 
I'd like some freaking aspirin.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'd like some freaking aspirin.



*pulls out aspirin*
here ya go buddy! ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'd like some freaking aspirin.


"grabbin pills"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I'd like some freaking aspirin.



or some porn chips


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "grabbin pills"


WHO TOOK MEH MUTHA F***IN' PILLZ?!?!?!



CynicalCirno said:


> or some porn chips



O_O
omg, my fav!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> WHO TOOK MEH MUTHA F***IN' PILLZ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fffuuuuu this shiiii


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> fffuuuuu this shiiii



lol


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Okay, Doctor Doak the thread is stabilized and Furry Gamer is recovering.  Shall you be leaving for now?"

"Yes I believe I will Nurse Joy, you know, real life job and all, but don't worry, between our interns CannonFodder and Krasl they should do just fine.  I'll check on them again this evening."


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> or some porn chips


 
Porn chips are the opposite of aspirin for me. No thank you.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Okay, Doctor Doak the thread is stabilized and Furry Gamer is recovering.  Shall you be leaving for now?"
> 
> "Yes I believe I will Nurse Joy, you know, real life job and all, but don't worry, between our interns CannonFodder and Krasl they should do just fine.  I'll check on them again this evening."



lol, i love when you do this stuff ^_^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Okay, Doctor Doak the thread is stabilized and Furry Gamer is recovering.  Shall you be leaving for now?"
> 
> "Yes I believe I will Nurse Joy, you know, real life job and all, but don't worry, between our interns CannonFodder and Krasl they should do just fine.  I'll check on them again this evening."


Where am I in this pokemon master legacy?



Furry Gamer said:


> Porn chips are the opposite of aspirin for me. No thank you.



Ah sorry.
THEN YOU MUST LIKE YIFF


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Porn chips are the opposite of aspirin for me. No thank you.



O_O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Where am I in this pokemon master legacy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the jhotto league...

lol, who doesn't? O_O


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the topic again?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl your now my official pill boy. Just so you know it doesn't have to be a pill as long as it gets me high enough to were this forum will temporally stop roting my brain... if that's possible.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Where am I in this pokemon master legacy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No yiff either DAMNIT!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Krasl your now my official pill boy. Just so you know it doesn't have to be a pill as long as it gets me high enough to were this forum will temporally stop roting my brain... if that's possible.



If it's rotting your brain so much you can leave.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If it's rotting your brain so much you can leave.


 
That's the problem I just can't look away.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Krasl your now my official pill boy. Just so you know it doesn't have to be a pill as long as it gets me high enough to were this forum will temporally stop roting my brain... if that's possible.



"Being an intern, I give him permission to prescribe whatever he feels necessary for your good health, Furry Gamer, until I return at 8 o'clock.  Don't have too much fun without me now."

central time


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

PILLS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7t0QXs2608


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Krasl your now my official pill boy. Just so you know it doesn't have to be a pill as long as it gets me high enough to were this forum will temporally stop roting my brain... if that's possible.



hellz yeah!
i'm a pill boy!
woot!



Furry Gamer said:


> That's the problem I just can't look away.



it'z cuz i'm here baby. 



Furry Gamer said:


> PILLS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7t0QXs2608



lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hellz yeah!
> i'm a pill boy!
> woot!
> 
> ...


 
Pills.
And maybe, posible... No.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Pills.
> And maybe, posible... No.



lol, you know it to be the truth young grasshopper.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you know it to be the truth young grasshopper.


 
The truth is a lie, but the lie is the truth.... which is a lie again...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> The truth is a lie, but the lie is the truth.... which is a lie again...



one word: paradox
lol


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> The truth is a lie, but the lie is the truth.... which is a lie again...


Wat? X_X

On-topic: IRL, I'm totally straight towards humans, but not too fussed towards 'anthros', if that makes any sense.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat? X_X
> 
> On-topic: IRL, I'm totally straight towards humans, but not too fussed towards 'anthros', if that makes any sense.


 
Damn you just described me completely.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

How did I miss this thread last night?!? 

Also I'm straight, but I just got here :shock:


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Damn you just described me completely.



And me too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> And me too.


*facepalm*
There's a massive difference between liking the furry porn, furry porn is idealized get over it, and fucking a dude in the ass.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 13, 2010)

.........Um.......pie anyone?  >.>    <.<


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *facepalm*
> There's a massive difference between liking the furry porn, furry porn is idealized get over it, and fucking a dude in the ass.


 

OMG! Wow! And I thought I was the only one who saw things like that!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> .........Um.......pie anyone?  >.>    <.<



What is this faggotry

Cross dresser feminine furry approved


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What is this faggotry
> 
> Cross dresser feminine furry approved


Ugh, I was here first, but seriously, why are we on the topic of butt sex again?
This thread O_O


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ugh, I was here first, but seriously, why are we on the topic of butt sex again?
> This thread O_O


Shit happens.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat? X_X
> 
> On-topic: IRL, I'm totally straight towards humans, but not too fussed towards 'anthros', if that makes any sense.


Also this, this is what a lot of people end up with, :3
I only like male anthro, and male humans so far, I am not thinking about girls and haven't in years. 
Maybe I am gay?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Also this, this is what a lot of people end up with, :3
> I only like male anthro, and male humans so far, I am not thinking about girls and haven't in years.
> Maybe I am gay?


Just maybe. ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ugh, I was here first


Hey is there a fa group for it?



EdieFantabulous said:


> Maybe I am gay?


maybe


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey is there a fa group for it?


I don't know, but I want to do a drag show... I think it would be fun.
Woooo! :3 I want to be an entertainer.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't know, but I want to do a drag show... I think it would be fun.
> Woooo! :3 I want to be an entertainer.


.... -_-

If there isn't one should be made though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

*I'm gay but this does have anything to about the fandom at ali. I was gay before I became a furry.*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Seriously, I want to know this.
> 
> I'm a victim, as well.  Can we file a class action lawsuit for this shit?
> 
> _WHO'S WITH ME?!?!?!_



I'm with you!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread is still going strong. Wounder if it'll get to 1000 posts?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This thread is still going strong. Wounder if it'll get to 1000 posts?



Awww... now I feel bad for Ratte. ;^;


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Awww... now I feel bad for Ratte. ;^;



lol, i think it might make it.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd just like to say that I've been a furry since Fall 2008, and since joining I have remained straight and have not considered "changing" my orientation for any reason.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd just like to say that I've been a furry since Fall 2008, and since joining I have remained straight and have not considered "changing" my orientation for any reason.



This. The only reason why I could see someone turning gay is if they went to a furcon, got raped, and enjoyed it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This. The only reason why I could see someone turning gay is if they went to a furcon, got raped, and enjoyed it.


I went to a furcon a guy hit on me and all I did was go "lol fuck you" *gives them the bird*


anthroguy101 said:


> I'd just like to say that I've been a furry since Fall 2008, and since joining I have remained straight and have not considered "changing" my orientation for any reason.


41% of the fandom is straight, next year probably 50-65%


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd just like to say that I've been a furry since Fall 2008, and since joining I have remained straight and have not considered "changing" my orientation for any reason.



yay!
another straight one!
woot!



HAXX said:


> This. The only reason why I could see someone turning gay is if they went to a furcon, got raped, and enjoyed it.



if you liked it, then it isn't rape. 



CannonFodder said:


> I went to a furcon a guy hit on me and all I did was go "lol fuck you" *gives them the bird*
> 
> 41% of the fandom is straight, next year probably 50-65%



LOL

woot, sort of!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I went to a furcon a guy hit on me and all I  did was go "lol fuck you" *gives them the bird*
> 
> 41% of the fandom is straight, next year probably 50-65%



Im sure he considered your suggestion!



Krasl said:


> yay!
> another straight one!
> woot!
> 
> ...



Your right, at that point its surprise and convenient sex.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:
			
		

> 41% of the fandom is straight


  The perceptions of the fandom are based on how you look at the pie chart.  Approximately 41% are straight, 38% are bi, and 20% are homosexual based on recurring evidence.  The rest are in the "other" category.  When you're looking at one orientation alone, most furries are straight or bi.  However, at the same time most of us are not straight if you combine Bi and Gay and would be considered LGBT, and in that regard people like me are outnumbered.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Im sure he considered your suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, at that point its surprise and convenient sex.



lol



anthroguy101 said:


> The perceptions of the fandom are based on how you look at the pie chart.  Approximately 41% are straight, 38% are bi, and 20% are homosexual based on recurring evidence.  The rest are in the "other" category.  When you're looking at one orientation alone, most furries are straight or bi.  However, at the same time most of us are not straight if you combine Bi and Gay and would be considered LGBT, and in that regard people like me are outnumbered.



well, someone's been doing their furwork!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> The perceptions of the fandom are based on how you look at the pie chart.  Approximately 41% are straight, 38% are bi, and 20% are homosexual based on recurring evidence.  The rest are in the "other" category.  When you're looking at one orientation alone, most furries are straight or bi.  However, at the same time most of us are not straight if you combine Bi and Gay and would be considered LGBT, and in that regard people like me are outnumbered.


No shit sherlock 59% gay/bi/other >41% straight


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No shit sherlock 59% gay/bi/other >41% straight
> (man, i could use some corn chips...)



O_O
i can read minds!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> i can read minds!


Well statistically by this time next year the fandom will be mostly straight cause we had a massive growth this year.
Uh-oh
(don't think about sex, don't think about sex, don't think about sex.  Wow that lucarioxrenamon pic is hot)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well statistically by this time next year the fandom will be mostly straight cause we had a massive growth this year.
> Uh-oh
> (don't think about sex, don't think about sex, don't think about sex.  Wow that lucarioxrenamon pic is hot)



hm, more and more furries...
LOVE IT!!!!

lol
(...)
*blank mind*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

@Cannon: Why would you assume that all the newfurs would be straight?  How is our current growth any different from previous growths?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> @Cannon: Why would you assume that all the newfurs would be straight?  How is our current growth any different from previous growths?



O_O

ummmm...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> @Cannon: Why would you assume that all the newfurs would be straight?  How is our current growth any different from previous growths?


Cause this year we doubled in size and the majority of the new ones that joined this year were normal people, also the majority of the new ones are straight.
Normally the fandom grows at a rate of 6% year.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> ummmm...


 Spit it out, you know we're waiting...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause this year we doubled in size and the majority of the new ones that joined this year were normal people, also the majority of the new ones are straight.
> Normally the fandom grows at a rate of 6% year.



answer:^



anthroguy101 said:


> Spit it out, you know we're waiting...



your answer is listed above...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> answer


What I wanna know though is why did the fandom suddenly double in size and if it'll happen this year too.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Who doesn't like threads of or about yiff, I don't.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not like this kind of thread hasn't been made multiple times before and do you really expect anyone to give an answer?

Edit: Post count.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> It's not like this kind of thread hasn't been made multiple times before and do you really expect anyone to give an answer?


We gave the answer it's just lodged into the 300 comments of furries being lonely on friday night.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What I wanna know though is why did the fandom suddenly double in size and if it'll happen this year too.



people are finding an interest i guess, and i wouldn't doubt if it doubles again.



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Who doesn't like threads of or about yiff, I don't.



i love em'!



Wilk Freeman said:


> It's not like this kind of thread hasn't been made multiple times before and do you really expect anyone to give an answer?



true, and no.
it will just turn to yiff eventually like everything else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> people are finding an interest i guess, and i wouldn't doubt if it doubles again.


If it doubles again the furfags will be drowned in a ocean of straight.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We gave the answer it's just lodged into the 300 comments of furries being lonely on friday night.



lol


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If it doubles again the furfags will be drowned in a ocean of straight.



and that's the way, uh hu uh hu, i like it!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> true, and no.
> it will just turn to yiff eventually like everything else.


There was an answer, I just think you chimed in too late my dear.
Also yes, it will eventually turn into yiff, and the mods will look at this thread, and somehow I may get blamed for being part of it...
*sigh* I love this place, it is a new adventure every day! *giggles* ahaha.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There was an answer, I just think you chimed in too late my dear.
> Also yes, it will eventually turn into yiff, and the mods will look at this thread, and somehow I may get blamed for being part of it...
> *sigh* I love this place, it is a new adventure every day! *giggles* ahaha.



lol, oops!
oh well, just statin' meh opinion! 
lol, i know how that feels, happened quite a few times to me.
lol, yay! furry adventures!

(lol-3x combo!)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 13, 2010)

But i'm not.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> But i'm not.



ditto


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and that's the way, uh hu uh hu, i like it!


Krasl, btw you're not a noob any more you have 1400 comments.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, oops!
> oh well, just statin' meh opinion!
> lol, i know how that feels, happened quite a few times to me.
> lol, yay! furry adventures!
> ...


Shizam! I love furry adventures.


catilda lily said:


> But i'm not.


You're a girl, you can't just mysteriously grow a penis and become a faggot, it take years of practice.
A lifetime if you will.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Krasl, btw you're not a noob any more you have 1400 comments.



lol, yeah...
i need to update that! ^^



EdieFantabulous said:


> Shizam! I love furry adventures.
> 
> You're a girl, you can't just mysteriously grow a penis and become a faggot, it take years of practice.
> A lifetime if you will.



ROFL


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You're a girl, you can't just mysteriously grow a penis and become a faggot, it take years of practice.
> A lifetime if you will.





Krasl said:


> lol, yeah...
> i need to update that! ^^


I think that should be your new signature.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think that should be your new signature.



perhaps it should.
i prefer motto's though...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> perhaps it should.
> i prefer motto's though...


Well then.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on people get this thread to 1000 posts. We're almost there!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well then.



lol, nuthin personal.
just prefer motto's. 



Furry Gamer said:


> Come on people get this thread to 1000 posts. We're almost there!



i'm trying as best i can!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Come on people get this thread to 1000 posts. We're almost there!


If you want this to get to 1000 posts try not to get it derailed so it doesn't get locked.

ON TOPIC: Because furry fandom is cursed and anyone who learns about it will become a faggot in 7 days?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, nuthin personal.
> just prefer motto's.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your doing good keep it up.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If you want this to get to 1000 posts try not to get it derailed so it doesn't get locked.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Because furry fandom is cursed and anyone who learns about it will become a faggot in 7 days?


lol Only if they find the Gay Yiff.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If you want this to get to 1000 posts try not to get it derailed so it doesn't get locked.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Because furry fandom is cursed and anyone who learns about it will become a faggot in 7 days?



I'm not a faggot though, and I've known about the fandom for several months?

Also, I'm sure this'll get to 1000.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If you want this to get to 1000 posts try not to get it derailed so it doesn't get locked.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Because furry fandom is cursed and anyone who learns about it will become a faggot in 7 days?


 
7 days is ridiculous. It's been a year for me and I'm still not gay/bi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, nuthin personal.
> just prefer motto's.


Oh I got one
"The furry fandom's stupidity will never give it up, never gonna let it down, never gonna run around and desert this."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol Only if they find the Gay Yiff.


I like the lesbian yiff.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If you want this to get to 1000 posts try not to get it derailed so it doesn't get locked.
> 
> ON TOPIC: Because furry fandom is cursed and anyone who learns about it will become a faggot in 7 days?



lol, -16 years left!



Furry Gamer said:


> Your doing good keep it up.



woot!



CannonFodder said:


> I like the lesbian yiff.



best yiff everz!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> 7 days is ridiculous. It's been a year for me and I'm still not gay/bi.


 Then you must have shown the furry fandom to someone else and made them a faggot within 7 days of learning about the fandom yourself.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> best yiff everz!


What's ironic is dudes draw lesbian porn, chicks draw gay porn.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's ironic is dudes draw lesbian porn, chicks draw gay porn.



very strange...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's ironic is dudes draw lesbian porn, chicks draw gay porn.



Is it strange that I don't find that surprising?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> very strange...


Don't tell the gays, they lose their boners if you tell them, cause to them girls are icky :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's ironic is dudes draw lesbian porn, chicks draw gay porn.


I do neither, I can't draw very well...


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Then you must have shown the furry fandom to someone else and made them a faggot within 7 days of learning about the fandom yourself.


 
Were do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Is it strange that I don't find that surprising?


No, I don't either, but girls who draw it, are a lot softer than the guys who draw it.
:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, I don't either, but girls who draw it, are a lot softer than the guys who draw it.
> :3


I could never go gay or bi, I once saw gay porn, I laughed so hard I started hyperventilating, my face turn purple, fell out of my chair and fell on top of my keys.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe its because i don't look for porn but more stumble across it but i have NEVER seen lesbian furry porn.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't tell the gays, they lose their boners if you tell them, cause to them girls are icky :V



rofl



EdieFantabulous said:


> I do neither, I can't draw very well...



lol, poor edie.



EdieFantabulous said:


> No, I don't either, but girls who draw it, are a lot softer than the guys who draw it.
> :3



yeah, guys tend to be slightly kinkier.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Maybe its because i don't look for porn but more stumble across it but i have NEVER seen lesbian furry porn.


ychan


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Maybe its because i don't look for porn but more stumble across it but i have NEVER seen lesbian furry porn.


 
I saw some lesbian furry art once.

Keep it up people 800 mark's around the corner.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I could never go gay or bi, I once saw gay porn, I laughed so hard I started hyperventilating, my face turn purple, fell out of my chair and fell on top of my keys.


Yeah, gay porn is pretty great in that sense, now french gay porn, or even straight french porn is hilarious!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ychan


 
I have that one in my favorites tab.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I have that one in my favorites tab.


*brofive*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I have that one in my favorites tab.


I have Ychan as a link button under my address bar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have Ychan as a link button under my address bar.


It's my homepage


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Shizam! I love furry adventures.
> 
> You're a girl, you can't just mysteriously grow a penis and become a faggot, it take years of practice.
> A lifetime if you will.


 That sounds like it would be very painful.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ychan



great site



EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, gay porn is pretty great in that sense, now french gay porn, or even straight french porn is hilarious!



rofl



CannonFodder said:


> It's my homepage



rofl


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's my homepage


 
I use a blank homepage so I can just go to what ever I want to. It's slightly quicker this way.

(Sorta on topic) Question for random person. Does gay furry yiff porn turn you gay/bi?

My answer would be probably not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Question for random person. Does gay furry yiff porn turn you gay/bi?.


short answer, no
there is a term for that though, it's called inter-gay(internet+gay, get it).


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> short answer, no
> there is a term for that though, it's called inter-gay(internet+gay, get it).



this, this right here!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this, this right here!


There are dudes that fap to gay porn and would never even make out with another dude irl.
inter-gay=/=gay


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's my homepage


Well you have me beaten!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well you have me beaten!


 If ychan is his homepage then yeah hes been beaten' a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> If ychan is his homepage then yeah hes been beaten' a lot.


bow-chicka-bow-wow


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There are dudes that fap to gay porn and would never even make out with another dude irl.
> inter-gay=/=gay



hm, interesting



EdieFantabulous said:


> Well you have me beaten!



can i beat you too?
i have a whip... :3


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Here comes 800. Think of this as a "rise" in the thread if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Here comes 800. Think of this as a "rise" in the thread if you know what I mean.


 I do not, elaborate please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hm, interesting


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> can i beat you too?
> i have a whip... :3


If you really want to.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I do not, elaborate please.


 
I was refering to someone geting hard you know  a "rise". You know because of the yiff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I was refering to someone geting hard you know  a "rise". You know because of the yiff.


He got it, he's just messing with you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I was refering to someone geting hard you know  a "rise". You know because of the yiff.


lol
end transmission.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> If you really want to.



alright then baby, bend over... 
(here cums the yiff)



Furry Gamer said:


> I was refering to someone geting hard you know  a "rise". You know because of the yiff.



lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol
> end transmission.


You forgot to hit end, oh god what is that sound? *fap fap fap* oh god!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn I keep missing all of the exciting parts of this thread

On topic: I agree with the idea that a lot of people who find the furry fandom already have gay tendencies that take the rape gentle persuasion of another guy to expose.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> alright then baby, bend over...
> (here cums the yiff)l


Oh darling I can't do it in public, the mods will beat me as well, but I guess it is still on topic somewhat... somewhat...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> On topic: I agree with the idea that a lot of people who find the furry fandom already have gay tendencies that take the rape gentle persuasion of another guy to expose.


We already covered why, main reason is 70% of the fandom are teens and teens are still figuring out their sexuality.
Your welcome, go back to your fapping.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You forgot to hit end, oh god what is that sound? *fap fap fap* oh god!


It must have been the curtains!


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol
> end transmission.


Naw i was asking cuz i didn't see anything to get hard about but then i remembered EdieFantabulouss was about to yiff with Krasl.

Edit: (No i did not quote the wrong person)
Edit 2: EditFantabulous =/= EdieFantabulous


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Damn I keep missing all of the exciting parts of this thread
> 
> On topic: I agree with the idea that a lot of people who find the furry fandom already have gay tendencies that take the rape gentle persuasion of another guy to expose.


 
Some people are into rape gentle persuasion.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You forgot to hit end, oh god what is that sound? *fap fap fap* oh god!



lol



EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh darling I can't do it in public, the mods will beat me as well, but I guess it is still on topic somewhat... somewhat...



lol, that's exactly why i said it...



EdieFantabulous said:


> It must have been the curtains!



lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> Naw i was asking cuz i didn't see anything to get hard about but then i remembered EditFantabulous was about to yiff with Krasl.
> 
> Edit: (No i did not quote the wrong person)


lol EditFantabulous. Also lol.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We already covered why, main reason is 70% of the fandom are teens and teens are still figuring out their sexuality.
> Your welcome, go back to your fapping.


 
Oh I see I'm not needed here

end transmission

*fap fap fap fap fap* oh shit why don't these things ever work


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Some people are into rape gentle persuasion.


 
Gentle persuasion my ass... ... actually no... leave my ass out of this...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Some people are into rape gentle persuasion.


Actually I like getting raped, only by chicks though.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I like getting raped, only by chicks though.


 
If you like it you must want it so, how is it rape gentle persuasion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> If you like it you must want it so, how is it rape gentle persuasion.


It's roleplay, if I get with a chick I must first know she's
1)not fugly
2)doesn't have diseases
etc.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's roleplay


 
That doesn't count.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That doesn't count.


Well it's impossible to get consentually raped.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well it's impossible to get consentually raped.


 
Then no real rape gentle persuasion.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

We need a thread on the fundamentals of rape gentle persuassion

Edit: I just noticed there's ass in pers*ass*ion hahahahaha

/immaturity


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That doesn't count.





CannonFodder said:


> Well it's impossible to get consentually raped.





Furry Gamer said:


> Then no real rape gentle persuasion.



ROFL


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> We need a thread on the fundamentals of rape gentle persuassion


 
That one would definitely turn to yiff in 2 seconds flat.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> We need a thread on the fundamentals of rape gentle persuassion





Furry Gamer said:


> Then no real rape gentle persuasion.


It's roleplay, lemme put it this way if Rain Silves was real by the time we got done she would be running instead.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That one would definitely turn to yiff in 2 seconds flat.


It would be born as yiff, I should make one! (not really)


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It would be born as yiff, I should make one! (not really)


 
Make one and lets see how that goes.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Why hello, Dr. Doak!  Back so soon?"

"Why yes, Nurse Joy, I'm here to check on Thread and Furry Gamer.  They both seem to be doing quite nicely, but I want to make sure that Thread gets to at least 1000 posts before I turn in for the evening, and Furry Gamer, no more brain-melting from topic hopping!"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> That one would definitely turn to yiff in 2 seconds flat.



O_O



EdieFantabulous said:


> It would be born as yiff, I should make one! (not really)



O_O



Furry Gamer said:


> Make one and lets see how that goes.



it will be great cuz edie made it!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Why hello, Dr. Doak! Back so soon?"
> 
> "Why yes, Nurse Joy, I'm here to check on Thread and Furry Gamer. They both seem to be doing quite nicely, but I want to make sure that Thread gets to at least 1000 posts before I turn in for the evening, and Furry Gamer, no more brain-melting from topic hopping!"


 
I am now on drugs so, I shall be fine.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

HEyy that thread was my idea lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Why hello, Dr. Doak!  Back so soon?"
> 
> "Why yes, Nurse Joy, I'm here to check on Thread and Furry Gamer.  They both seem to be doing quite nicely, but I want to make sure that Thread gets to at least 1000 posts before I turn in for the evening, and Furry Gamer, no more brain-melting from topic hopping!"


The thread jesus'd


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I am now on drugs so, I shall be fine.





garoose said:


> HEyy that thread was my idea lol





CannonFodder said:


> The thread jesus'd



ROFL


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tee hee hee.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

What was the growth rate in 2008, when I joined?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee hee.



lol, it shall be one of the greatest yiffs EVERZ!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ROFL


Unlike him, the thread didn't have three day lag.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Unlike him, the thread didn't have three day lag.



omg, wow


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

WE can't forget about this thread though, gotta get to 1000 before the knock out pills I slipped the mods wear off


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> What was the growth rate in 2008, when I joined?


Up until 2009 it kept growing around 6% and last year it just exploded.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> omg, wow


Jesus saves the rest of you take damage.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> WE can't forget about this thread though, gotta get to 1000 before the knock out pills I slipped the mods wear off



"Doctor Doak, didn't you give the mods something as well?"

"Why yes, yes I did, but that means that they will either be asleep for days or they will....die of overdose.  Either way, our problems are solved, for the moment."


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Up until 2009 it kept growing around 6% and last year it just exploded.


 
ha...just exploded



Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak, didn't you give the mods something as well?"
> 
> "Why yes, yes I did, but that means that they will either be asleep for days or they will....die of overdose. Either way, our problems are solved, for the moment."


 
oops guess i should leave the pill distribution the doctor.....PIIILLLZZZ


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak, didn't you give the mods something as well?"
> 
> "Why yes, yes I did, but that means that they will either be asleep for days or they will....die of overdose. Either way, our problems are solved, for the moment."


 
Don't talk about the mods or we'll be shut down like a kick ass party at 5AM.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

How much of that growth was actual growth and not just trolls?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak, didn't you give the mods something as well?"
> 
> "Why yes, yes I did, but that means that they will either be asleep for days or they will....die of overdose.  Either way, our problems are solved, for the moment."



lol, oh noez!



Furry Gamer said:


> Don't talk about the mods or we'll be shut down like a kick ass party at 5AM.



aaawwww!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> How much of that growth was actual growth and not just trolls?


That's what I'm counting, I know my math.
I had a nice little formula to figure out how the fandom was growing and to determine where furries are likely to be, last year I saw how fast it was growing and went "fuck" and threw it away.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone get down with the sickness of yiff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXr13IU1Jg8


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I'm counting, I know my math.
> I had a nice little formula to figure out how the fandom was growing and to determine where furries are likely to be, last year I saw how fast it was growing and went "fuck" and threw it away.



lol, sounds annoying


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I'm counting, I know my math.
> I had a nice little formula to figure out how the fandom was growing and to determine where furries are likely to be, last year I saw how fast it was growing and went "fuck" and threw it away.


Seriously, where did you get your info?  I'm not trying to deny it, I just want to know.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Click on it. I DARE YOU!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKhVmXCELs


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Seriously, where did you get your info?  I'm not trying to deny it, I just want to know.


For the statistics mainly the furry survey, for making a formula telling how many furries might live by you, looking up zip codes on ifpl making a extremely long list and figuring out what factors increase or decrease the chances of other furries, also there's been a few outside non-bias studies done on the fandom, comparing the stats to previous years can show you what will likely happen in the future, I didn't see the explosive growth rate this year coming though and alot of other stats...
in otherwords I did math for a month instead of playing video games.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Click on it. I DARE YOU!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKhVmXCELs



nope, don't like teh title


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Click on it. I DARE YOU!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKhVmXCELs


 

OH GAWD I CLICKED *CLAWS EYES OUT*

actually I didn't mind too much *instantly becomes gay* DAMN YOU FURRY FANDOM nahh jk still straight


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Click on it. I DARE YOU!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKhVmXCELs



I right-clicked on it. Does that count?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I right-clicked on it. Does that count?


 
NO! Click it for real.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> OH GAWD I CLICKED *CLAWS EYES OUT*
> 
> actually I didn't mind too much *instantly becomes gay* DAMN YOU FURRY FANDOM nahh jk still straight



lol, it has too much hype in teh beginning



Tommy said:


> I right-clicked on it. Does that count?



lol


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NO! Click it for real.



Ok, I just did. But it didn't work.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ok, I just did. But it didn't work.


 
DAMNIT!!!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Assuming a 6% growth rate, the fandom will double every 16 years.  I hope we have more years like last year, though.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

What do you call cheese that isn't yours?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Click on it. I DARE YOU!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKhVmXCELs




I liked the song, reminds me of Spice and Wolf anime.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> DAMNIT!!!



lol



Furry Gamer said:


> What do you call cheese that isn't yours?



NACHO CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> What do you call cheese that isn't yours?


 
NACHOFUCKING CHEESE BITCH


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> NACHO CHEESE!!!!!


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Damn you! You stole my joke!


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NO! Click it for real.


Clicked it, saw the title, and closed it before the video could even show a single frame.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Damn you! You stole my joke!



lol, joke stealer!!
yes!!



Liam said:


> Clicked it, saw the title, and closed it before the video could even show a single frame.



lol


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Clicked it, saw the title, and closed it before the video could even show a single frame.


 


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah the title was a pretty dead give away...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


I clicked it, and I seen Yaoi, I was like I could kick this videos ass with the Yaoi I have.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



rofl



garoose said:


> Yeah the title was a pretty dead give away...



you should try this then:

http://sourmath.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Assuming a 6% growth rate, the fandom will double every 16 years.  I hope we have more years like last year, though.


Actually 12 years cause 1.06^X, I don't know about pre 2002 though I don't have enough data for that.
The gays & bis in the should really hope it doesn't happen again this year cause the shear number of new straight furs would completely outnumber them.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you should try this then:
> 
> http://sourmath.com/



DON'T DO IT.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you should try this then:
> 
> http://sourmath.com/


Clicked it.
Two words.
LEMON PARTY
Ctrl+w, and back here to brag.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck you man, I hadda kill the task that was terrible im never clicking a link again


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Clicked it.
> Two words.
> LEMON PARTY
> Ctrl+w, and back here to brag.


 
Damnit! Now I can't shut the window. It keeps sending me a "HELLO" message.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Damnit! Now I can't shut the window. It keeps sending me a "HELLO" message.


You sir, have failed.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG YOU GUYS FELL FOR IT!!!!!
OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!!!!!
THAT IS HALARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOT blocked it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Damnit! Now I can't shut the window. It keeps sending me a "HELLO" message.



To the tune of Chocolate Rain

Epic Fail...
When you just rolled a natural 1
Epic Fail...
When you just clicked on sour math

W00t Alpha Wolf!


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG YOU GUYS FELL FOR IT!!!!!
> OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!!!!!
> THAT IS HALARIOUS!!!!!


What did I _fall_ for?   I knew it would be SOMETHING notgood.  

BUT LIFE ISN'T WORTH LIVING UNLESS YOU LIVE IT TO THE MAXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Clicked it.
> Two words.
> LEMON PARTY
> Ctrl+w, and back here to brag.





garoose said:


> Fuck you man, I hadda kill the task that was terrible im never clicking a link again





Furry Gamer said:


> Damnit! Now I can't shut the window. It keeps sending me a "HELLO" message.



...I warned you guys.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> What did I _fall_ for? I knew it would be SOMETHING notgood.
> 
> BUT LIFE ISN'T WORTH LIVING UNLESS YOU LIVE IT TO THE MAXXXXXXXXXXXX


 
lol good point, I still feel stupid for clicking though


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> What did I _fall_ for? I knew it would be SOMETHING notgood.
> 
> BUT LIFE ISN'T WORTH LIVING UNLESS YOU LIVE IT TO THE MAXXXXXXXXXXXX


 
Now that my eyes have stoped burning and I've re-loged in to FAF.

NO ONE EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I warned you guys.


 
NOT FAST ENOUGH! lol I guess from now on I gotta wait for other people to click things


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol good point, I still feel stupid for clicking though


 
I knew it would be bad, but I just had to click it you know what I mean?


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I warned you guys.


I got out unscathed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys let's try and steer this back on topic, we're 115 comments away from 1000 and we're talking about faggotry, not that hard to do on faf.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I knew it would be bad, but I just had to click it you know what I mean?


 
yeah exactly


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> What did I _fall_ for?   I knew it would be SOMETHING notgood.
> 
> BUT LIFE ISN'T WORTH LIVING UNLESS YOU LIVE IT TO THE MAXXXXXXXXXXXX




I prefer living it to the STEEEEEEEEEEEEEVE


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys let's try and steer this back on topic, we're 115 comments away from 1000 and we're talking about faggotry, not that hard to do on faf.


The limit's 1000 here?

RERAIL:

Homosexuals are fags.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> To the tune of Chocolate Rain
> 
> Epic Fail...
> When you just rolled a natural 1
> ...



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!



Liam said:


> What did I _fall_ for?   I knew it would be SOMETHING notgood.
> 
> BUT LIFE ISN'T WORTH LIVING UNLESS YOU LIVE IT TO THE MAXXXXXXXXXXXX



lol, yeah watching naked old guys is defintely "living it to the max"
ROFL



Furry Gamer said:


> Now that my eyes have stoped burning and I've re-loged in to FAF.
> 
> NO ONE EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!



ROFL


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Now that my eyes have stoped burning and I've re-loged in to FAF.
> 
> NO ONE EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!


 
Here check this link out guys notsourmath


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKu60YKqsvs

You know what this leads to Krasl. ^
P-I-L-L-S
Oh, and this is a new one.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> The limit's 1000 here?
> 
> RERAIL:
> 
> Homosexuals are fags.



I am not a homosexual, therefore I am not a fag.

...rerailing isn't as exciting as derailing though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> The limit's 1000 here?
> 
> RERAIL:
> 
> Homosexuals are fags.


No the limit isn't 1000.

Yes furfags are gay.

70% of furries are teens, also to prove my point how many of you are stilling figuring out your sexuality.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Here check this link out guys notsourmath


WOW FREE MONEY!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKu60YKqsvs
> 
> You know what this leads to Krasl. ^
> P-I-L-L-S
> Oh, and this is a new one.



omg, i love gmod!



Liam said:


> WOW FREE MONEY!



lol


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No the limit isn't 1000.
> 
> Yes furfags are gay.
> 
> 70% of furries are teens, also to prove my point how many of you are stilling figuring out your sexuality.


I heard somewhere that 43% of mac users were gay.

I'm having trouble finding the screenshot/picture of that though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you should try this then:
> 
> [link]



I will find out where you live, Krasl.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I will find out where you live, Krasl.


You .... clicked?
Now you will die in seven days.
Because of suicide.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> I heard somewhere that 43% of mac users were gay.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding the screenshot/picture of that though.



Does that include iPhones? I mean, it's an Apple, but it's not a Mac... and my computer computer is an actual non-fag PC, so I'm good there.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> I heard somewhere that 43% of mac users were gay.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding the screenshot/picture of that though.



lol, WOOOOOOOW!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I will find out where you live, Krasl.



lol, u fell for it too?
man, it is just too easy sometimes!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> http://sourmath.com/


 
You...I shall kick your ass for that :V


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Does that include iPhones? I mean, it's an Apple, but it's not a Mac... and my computer computer is an actual non-fag PC, so I'm good there.


The last time I checked, the iPhone is NOT a mac.   Yes, they are made by the same company though.
It's like saying a car is a motorcycle because suzuki makes/made both.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> WOW FREE MONEY!


 
lol thanks for hyping it up


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor Doak, we're in the home stretch and going strong!  We could probably just talk about yiff for the last 100 posts and still get there!"

"But isn't that sort of a cop out, Nurse Joy?  We are dignified members of the medical profession-"

_Leans over his shoulder, _"Are you looking at Ychan on the hospital computer?"

_Quickly switches to YouTube, _"Quiet, you!"


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.sparkcaster.com/demotivational/images/fap.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> I heard somewhere that 43% of mac users were gay.


This information brought to you by windows.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> The last time I checked, the iPhone is NOT a mac.   Yes, they are made by the same company though.
> It's like saying a car is a motorcycle because suzuki makes/made both.



I love Suzukis. I've owned six of them! Does that make me a Suzufag?


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol thanks for hyping it up


With something so fake that only the oblivious would believe it.  (I hope)


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Why does the furry fandom turn everyone into faggots? and yiff*



EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.sparkcaster.com/demotivational/images/fap.jpg


 
I'm still afraid of links after the last one, someone else click first


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You...I shall kick your ass for that :V



you fell for it too?
wow, i'm serious...
FAR too east. XD



EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.sparkcaster.com/demotivational/images/fap.jpg



i seriously lol'd on that one



Sauvignon said:


> I love Suzukis. I've owned six of them! Does that make me a Suzufag?



rofl, good term


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> _Leans over his shoulder, _"Are you looking at Ychan on the hospital computer?"


Visited it once.   The site design almost made me throw up.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> "Doctor Doak, we're in the home stretch and going strong! We could probably just talk about yiff for the last 100 posts and still get there!"
> 
> "But isn't that sort of a cop out, Nurse Joy? We are dignified members of the medical profession-"
> 
> ...


 
OMG! I'm eating Doritos


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Why does the furry fandom turn everyone into faggots? and yiff*



garoose said:


> I'm still afraid of links after the last one, someone else click first



Don't worry, it's fine.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm still afraid of links after the last one, someone else click first



it's safe


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> OMG! I'm eating Doritos


Have you tried the 3'rd degree burn ones?
To me, that's pussy shit hot.   IS THAT ALL YOU HAVE FRITO-LAY?


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's safe


 
better than safe 

*fap fap fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> OMG! I'm eating Doritos



I'm sad now all I have are Pringles...


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> better than safe
> 
> *fap fap fap fap fap fap*


Just a SFW demotivational.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I'm sad now all I have are Pringles...


 
Damn, I want Pringles.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Just a SFW demotivational.


 
lol demotivational, that made me laugh for some reason


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Everyone quick! ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KEkBqDahg

GET ON THE BALL! NOW ONLY $19.99!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

SOMEBODY'S POISONED THE WATER HOLE!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Damn, I want Pringles.



DAMN YOU CRUEL FATE FOR NOT GIVING US THE CORRECT SALTY SNACKS!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Everyone quick! ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KEkBqDahg
> 
> GET ON THE BALL! NOW ONLY $19.99!



shut up and eat your doritos!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Everyone quick! ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KEkBqDahg
> 
> GET ON THE BALL! NOW ONLY $19.99!


 
This is FAF, everyone's all over balls 24/7


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

ALMOST AT 1000! COME ON! WORK FOR IT PEOPLE!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SOMEBODY'S POISONED THE WATER HOLE!


Somebody has poisoned you mind!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ALMOST AT 1000! COME ON! WORK FOR IT PEOPLE!



Piddles. We need to get over 9000.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> shut up and eat your doritos!


 
... I will if you get on my ball(s). For you $10.99.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody has poisoned you mind!


THERE'S A SNAKE IN MY BOOT!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody has poisoned you mind!


 
Thats what smoking and drinking during pregnancy does to a boy


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ALMOST AT 1000! COME ON! WORK FOR IT PEOPLE!



lol, i worked your face last night.
jk



EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody has poisoned you mind!



old news



Sauvignon said:


> Piddles. We need to get over 9000.



OMG!!!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THERE'S A SNAKE IN MY BOOT!



toy story quote, nice! ^^


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> toy story quote, nice! ^^


 
Ohhhh thats where its from, I knew it sounded familiar


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> [Something that I don't care about]


Are you named after that German company?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> toy story quote, nice! ^^



Anyone excited about the 3rd installment that's going to be released?


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Anyone excited about the 3rd installment that's going to be released?


 
Wasn't even aware.  I feel like all of those childrens movies that I used to love are going to seem stupid if I watch them again though


----------



## Mentova (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Are you named after that German company?


Yes.


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes.


Rata-tat-tat  <3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ohhhh thats where its from, I knew it sounded familiar



lol, silly. ^^



Silver Dragon said:


> Anyone excited about the 3rd installment that's going to be released?



a 3rd toy story?
after this many years?


----------



## Phoenixfaerie (Mar 13, 2010)

Takun said:


> THE FURRY FANDOM ATTRACTS PEOPLE WITH A PREDISPOSITION FOR FAGGOTRY.


i lold at this but its true


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> a 3rd toy story?
> after this many years?


Yeah, it's for real.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> ... I will if you get on my ball(s). For you $10.99.


For me it better be free.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> For me it better be free.


 
Free for all now. Damn now I'm broke. Oh, wait I was already broke... that's why I'm at FAF.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Yeah, it's for real.



lol, wow



EdieFantabulous said:


> For me it better be free.



it's always free at my place.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's always free at my place.


Well, I guess I will be joining you, you can lick up all the blood.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's always free at my place.


 
Will there be free food?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, I guess I will be joining you, you can lick up all the blood.



assblood?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Why does the furry fandom turn everyone into faggots? and Yiff.*



Sauvignon said:


> assblood?


Well, there could be other kinds as well, but primarily yes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

ib4 Infractions.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor, we're almost there!  I can see it...the glorious 1000 post mark!"

"Just a little more, Nurse Joy!  We can do this!  POOOOOOOOST!"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well, I guess I will be joining you, you can lick up all the blood.



alright then baby, lol



Furry Gamer said:


> Will there be free food?



always!
it's my place after all!



Sauvignon said:


> assblood?




yuppers!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> alright then baby, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Then I'm game.

This can be our theme song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEO4nim4aNo


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> alright then baby, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmhmmmm... *trails off into though*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Then I'm game.
> 
> This can be our theme song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEO4nim4aNo



nice taste in music SOD is awesome! ^^



EdieFantabulous said:


> Mmmmhmmmm... *trails off into though*



lol, think about it all you want


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

38 more till 1000


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nice taste in music SOD is awesome! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> lol, think about it all you want


 
Didn't think I'd find someone else who liked SOAD.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Didn't think I'd find someone else who liked SOAD.


Who now?


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Who now?


 
SOAD stands for System of a Down. It's a band.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Didn't think I'd find someone else who liked SOAD.



I'm a fan but I can never remember the names to their songs....


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I'm a fan but I can never remember the names to their songs....


 
Here are a few...
B.Y.O.B
Chop Suey
Hypnotize
Arieals
X
Toxicity
Violent Pornography
etc.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> SOAD stands for System of a Down. It's a band.


Woot Legend of Zelda is my favourite song by them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Deer Dance. Instant awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> SOAD stands for System of a Down. It's a band.


Ah, to many acronyms.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Woot Legend of Zelda is my favourite song by them.


 
Try this one by Serj.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5tWyTolKA

I think you've heard it.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Here are a few...
> B.Y.O.B
> Chop Suey
> Hypnotize
> ...




Thanks for the list I'll have to listen to all of them again now XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Also back on topic do you think the fandom turns people gay, I think most of the people here were gay before they joined.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also back on topic do you think the fandom turns people gay, I think most of the people here were gay before they joined.


 
Most were probably already gay to begin with. Others turned gay/bi from the influence of the fandom.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also back on topic do you think the fandom turns people gay, I think most of the people here were gay before they joined.



Yes. Thinking they belong, they develop stupid feelings and start to consider the idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Most were probably already gay to begin with. Others turned gay/bi from the influence of the fandom.


Well what does everyone else think?


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Most were probably already gay to begin with. Others turned gay/bi from the influence of the fandom.


 
I can agree with that, and the rest of us just have a strange attraction to hot furry opposite-sexed animal people


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also back on topic do you think the fandom turns people gay, I think most of the people here were gay before they joined.


I was gay, looooong before the fandom.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

So, wait... that means you aren't born gay?  It's not a natural thing, but a learned behavior?

I am _so_ going to use these words against some of you users at a later date. :mrgreen:


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

I think when it comes to furries it's more about the fur and less about the gender, so at the very least, a large amount of the fandom is completely confused about their sexual orientation.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, wait... that means you aren't born gay?  It's not a natural thing, but a learned behavior?
> 
> I am _so_ going to use these words against some of you users at a later date. :mrgreen:



ilu


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> a large amount of the fandom is completely confused about their sexual orientation.


Hello 70% of us are teens no duh


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I can agree with that, and the rest of us just have a strange attraction to hot furry opposite-sexed animal people


 
That is soooo me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hello 70% of us are teens don't have enough material



Fix'd.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hello 70% of us are teens no duh



Wish I was still a teenager.  I'm at that age where I can't drink (legally), but at the same time I can no longer play the I'm just a silly teenager card.  Stupid useless age of 20....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Wish I was still a teenager.  I'm at that age where I can't drink (legally), but at the same time I can no longer play the I'm just a silly teenager card.  Stupid useless age of 20....


I'm 20 too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm 20 too.



3 months for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 3 months for me.


wow you're young :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> wow you're young :V



Indeedy I am you old fart!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> I can agree with that, and the rest of us just have a strange attraction to hot furry opposite-sexed animal people


 
Sooooo close only 10 more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Indeedy I am you old fart!


Damn kids get off my lawn.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

:3
How did the age thing come into contact with the thread?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn kids get off my lawn.


But... sharks don't have lawns.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> wow you're young :V





Attaman said:


> But... sharks don't have lawns.



He ment to say, "stop pissing in my water!"


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

"Doctor, we've come so far, and finally we are rewarded."

"Indeed, Nurse Joy, and what glorious reward it is, equal to at least 1,000,000 yiff points."

"What are yiff points?"

"Think real money without the real monetary value."

"Oh."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3
> How did the age thing come into contact with the thread?


Cause of how emotional teens are and still figuring out their sexuality.


Attaman said:


> But... sharks don't have lawns.


Stop pissing in my water.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3
> How did the age thing come into contact with the thread?


 
I uno. It jus happened and we're so close to 1000.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn kids get out of my river.


 
NO! EAT THEM QUICKLY!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hello 70% of us are teens no duh


 


Silver Dragon said:


> Wish I was still a teenager. I'm at that age where I can't drink (legally), but at the same time I can no longer play the I'm just a silly teenager card. Stupid useless age of 20....


 


EdieFantabulous said:


> :3
> How did the age thing come into contact with the thread?


 
Thats how it started


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.
*edit*
shit


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause of how emotional teens are and still figuring out their sexuality.
> 
> Stop pissing in my water.



Yo Cannon, im really happy for you but ocean sharks are the best sharks of all time! OF ALL TIME!


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.


 
EPIC FAIL


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also back on topic do you think the fandom turns people gay, I think most of the people here were gay before they joined.



Some people are gay before they join but the fandom has a very strange effect on the rest turning them over to _the dark side_.

I've seen it happen.

It's real.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.


 
I believe that's you.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.



All eyes are on you, Cannon!

_Dr. Doak and Nurse Joy look at Cannon suspiciously.  How did a shark get into the hospital?_


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Cannon Fodder Fails.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Some people are gay before they join but the fandom has a very strange effect on the rest turning them over to _the dark side_.
> 
> I've seen it happen.
> 
> It's real.



Funny how you mention dark side. Star Wars is on Spike Tv now 



EdieFantabulous said:


> Cannon Fodder Fails.



Oblivious CannonFodder is oblivious.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.
> *edit*
> shit



Let's see that hilarious thing you're gonna do.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Stop pissing in my water.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Let's see that hilarious thing you're gonna do.


 
Yes lets.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever does 1000 has to do something hilarious.
> *edit*
> shit


 
Lol sorry I kind of pushed the 1000 post into you, being 999 and all


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Let's see that hilarious thing you're gonna do.


I got nothing.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

What's wrong Cannon?  Cat got your tongue?  Fox?  Dragon?  (Whatever you think is sexiest)

And the epic fail goes to CannonFodder!  Oh the irony!

_Dr. Doak and Nurse Joy proceed to shoo the un-hilarious shark out of the hospital and into the dreaded nothingness outside since I refuse to describe it._


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


 
HAHHAHA!! I believe that's a line from the robot chicken star wars. Well some of it at least.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> What's wrong Cannon?  Cat got your tongue?  Fox?  Dragon?  (Whatever you think is sexiest)


Sergal


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> What's wrong Cannon?  Cat got your tongue?  Fox?  Dragon?  (Whatever you think is sexiest)


Nyuuuu, I am the only cat here, I don't want to have a shark tongue.


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I got nothing.


 
Lol I thought your first post was averagely funny


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> Lol I thought your first post was averagely funny


but it wasn't lulzy


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> What's wrong Cannon?  Cat got your tongue?  Fox?  Dragon?  (Whatever you think is sexiest)
> 
> And the epic fail goes to CannonFodder!  Oh the irony!
> 
> _Dr. Doak and Nurse Joy proceed to shoo the un-hilarious shark out of the hospital and into the dreaded nothingness outside since I refuse to describe it._


You are seriously pissin in his water now.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sergal


Careful, they can grab your tongue without using their hands, feet, _or_ mouth.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread just feels depressing now that we have no ultimate goal to acieve


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> This thread just feels depressing now that we have no ultimate goal to acieve


Let's go to 9001 then :V


----------



## garoose (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's go to 9001 then :V


 
HELL YEAH *prepares for intenese shit-posting*


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 13, 2010)

garoose said:


> This thread just feels depressing now that we have no ultimate goal to acieve



DOCTOR DOAK:  "Don't be disheartened.  We achieved something grand here today, on this rugged patch of code known as the internet.  We showed everyone that a thread doesn't have to stay on topic or hell, on any topic to achieve 1000.  Sure, this thread ultimately achieved almost nothing, sure, the thread will probably be forgotten in a few weeks, and sure, the moderators will probably take it down before that time.  But we can go home, with snouts/beaks/guns/muzzles held high, knowing that we stuck it out to the end!"

NURSE JOY:  "You done?"

DOCTOR DOAK:  "Yeah, I think I'm all out of rousing speeches for the day."

NURSE JOY:  "Then get over here sexy."


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK: "Don't be disheartened. We achieved something grand here today, on this rugged patch of code known as the internet. We showed everyone that a thread doesn't have to stay on topic or hell, on any topic to achieve 1000. Sure, this thread ultimately achieved almost nothing, sure, the thread will probably be forgotten in a few weeks, and sure, the moderators will probably take it down before that time. But we can go home, with snouts/beaks/guns/muzzles held high, knowing that we stuck it out to the end!"
> 
> NURSE JOY: "You done?"
> 
> ...


 
Hospital sex! Woot!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  "Don't be disheartened.  We achieved something grand here today, on this rugged patch of code known as the internet.  We showed everyone that a thread doesn't have to stay on topic or hell, on any topic to achieve 1000.  Sure, this thread ultimately achieved almost nothing, sure, the thread will probably be forgotten in a few weeks, and sure, the moderators will probably take it down before that time.  But we can go home, with snouts/beaks/guns/muzzles held high, knowing that we stuck it out to the end!"
> 
> NURSE JOY:  "You done?"
> 
> ...


O_O


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> DOCTOR DOAK:  "Don't be disheartened.  We achieved something grand here today, on this rugged patch of code known as the internet.  We showed everyone that a thread doesn't have to stay on topic or hell, on any topic to achieve 1000.  Sure, this thread ultimately achieved almost nothing, sure, the thread will probably be forgotten in a few weeks, and sure, the moderators will probably take it down before that time.  But we can go home, with snouts/beaks/guns/muzzles held high, knowing that we stuck it out to the end!"
> 
> NURSE JOY:  "You done?"
> 
> ...



lol, ew.
pokesex...


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL the funny thing is I am actually playing pokemon blue on my seethrough purple gameboy color right now


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, ew.
> pokesex...



For the last time, Dr. Doak is a Bond character, you're thinking of Professor OAK, so it's only half-pokesex O.O


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Well we got to 1000 and I've been on literally all day so it's time for me to go, but fear not I shall return.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> For the last time, Dr. Doak is a Bond character, you're thinking of Professor OAK, so it's only half-pokesex O.O



still...
it half scares me then...



Furry Gamer said:


> Well we got to 1000 and I've been on literally all day so it's time for me to go, but fear not I shall return.



laterz


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Well we got to 1000 and I've been on literally all day so it's time for me to go, but fear not I shall return.


Yeah I gotta get up in the morning.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh well this thread was fun while it lasted, I think I'm gonna call it a night guys.  We should all make our FAF badges say like "member of the grand ol' thread" or something lol


----------



## Krasl (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I gotta get up in the morning.





garoose said:


> Oh well this thread was fun while it lasted, I think I'm gonna call it a night guys.  We should all make our FAF badges say like "member of the grand ol' thread" or something lol



lol, k then
laterz guys!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh well this thread was fun while it lasted, I think I'm gonna call it a night guys.  We should all make our FAF badges say like "member of the grand ol' thread" or something lol


How about "sharks they ruin fucking everything"?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How about "sharks they ruin fucking everything"?


I like this one.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How about "sharks they ruin fucking everything"?



O_O

ummm...?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

You are a pervert!
You are a pervert!
Don't Deny!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How about "sharks they ruin fucking everything"?



Yeah that one sounds pretty good.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

< There, couldn't fit the fucking, sorry


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

I put it in my Signature.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I put it in my Signature.


 
Ohhhh the signature, Im such an idiot


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

There now I'm all set


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

:3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I put it in my Signature.



Me too.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Me too.


Mine is cooler


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

"Ah, but you do not wield the might of Doctor Doak and Nurse Joy!


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh god the mods are back, everyone hide your shame!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh god the mods are back, everyone hide your shame!



Or post on topic more often than not. 

I think this has been discussed enough. Can't think of any more responses, unless repeating my previous stance counts:

Why does it turn people gay? Because they feel secured and connected and are influenced by others.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

C'mon Haxx, change your signature.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> C'mon Haxx, change your signature.


 
Yeah come on Haxx [devil voice] conform muhahaha


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> C'mon Haxx, change your signature.


HAXX didn't change his signature? For shame!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> HAXX didn't change his signature? For shame!



Neither did Furry Gamer, he logged off too fast.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Neither did Furry Gamer, he logged off too fast.


 
Did that like 5 seconds ago see, but now I'll be getting off for real now. See you all later and hopefully this thread too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think I need a signature..


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Did that like 5 seconds ago see.



Hooray *brofist* wait, *broclaw*?


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

WOOT! Now we need a grand ol' thread group lol


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> WOOT! Now we need a grand ol' thread group lol



If you make it can you send me an invite or something?  I'm still kind of new (only my 3rd day) and I don't know how to make groups.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If you make it can you send me an invite or something? I'm still kind of new (only my 3rd day) and I don't know how to make groups.


 
lol I don't know either....*explores forums*


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> If you make it can you send me an invite or something? I'm still kind of new (only my 3rd day) and I don't know how to make groups.


 
Go to HOME then, got to the FAF-forum support only tab and under it you'll see sub-forums and special group applications.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wow thats pretty official looking, I don't wanna be the one to propose a semi useless group about posting crap for hours on end lol


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Go to HOME then, got to the FAF-forum support only tab and under it you'll see sub-forums and special group applications.



Thanks I'll try that now.  Wait, weren't you logged off?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

HOW DOES THIS THREAD HAVE 43 PAGES?!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Thanks I'll try that now. Wait, weren't you logged off?


 
I was, but I had the  feeling to pop back in and see how things were going.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> HOW DOES THIS THREAD HAVE 43 PAGES?!


 
Because we all worked together to get this thread to 1000+ posts.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I was, but I had the feeling to pop back in and see how things were going.


 
You do care!! lol



Furry Gamer said:


> Because we all worked together to get this thread to 1000+ posts.


 
yeah, it was awesome 8)


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Well I'll be back in a second I'm going to go post a request for the group "Members of the Grand Old Thread"!  Wish me luck, as I've never tried this before!  Weeeeee!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to say, I'm impressed.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder how much farther we can get before the mods bitch slap us in the face?

And of course I care I have 135+ posts on this thread!


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I wonder how much farther we can get before the mods bitch slap us in the face?
> 
> And of course I care I have like 100+ posts on this thread!


 
LOL same here, biggest post boost ever



Silver Dragon said:


> Well I'll be back in a second I'm going to go post a request for the group "Members of the Grand Old Thread"! Wish me luck, as I've never tried this before! Weeeeee!


 
Ha thanks, I didn't have the balls to do it :sad:


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well I'll be back in a second I'm going to go post a request for the group "Members of the Grand Old Thread"! Wish me luck, as I've never tried this before! Weeeeee!


 
Luck has been wish upon you my friend.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> I wonder how much farther we can get before the mods bitch slap us in the face?
> 
> *And of course I care I have 135+ posts on this thread!*



How is this even allowed here? I mean, I know it's The Den and all, but this thread hasn't had a real topic in ages. 135+ posts?


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Luck has been wish upon you my friend.



Well if they don't accept it at least we'll have our signatures.

DOCTOR DOAK:  "Hear hear!"

NURSE JOY:  "Get back in here!  Your doctor presence is needed!"


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well if they don't accept it at least we'll have our signatures.
> 
> DOCTOR DOAK: "Hear hear!"
> 
> NURSE JOY: "Get back in here! Your doctor presence is needed!"


 
You are right at least we'll always have our signatures and memories.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> You are right at least we'll always have our signatures and memories.


 
Thats all we can really ask for


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> LOL same here, biggest post boost ever
> 
> 
> 
> Ha thanks, I didn't have the balls to do it :sad:



Well, odds are that I made a fool of myself but that doesn't really bother me much anymore.  The Dr. Doak/Nurse Joy conversations weren't exactly the most serious thing either.

Also, in the Immortal words of Han Solo "Never tell me the odds."


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Well, odds are that I made a fool of myself but that doesn't really bother me much anymore. The Dr. Doak/Nurse Joy conversations weren't exactly the most serious thing either.
> 
> Also, in the Immortal words of Han Solo "Never tell me the odds."


 
Well lets hope it works. To be honest I don't see how some of these people even become mods. Some of them abuse their power. For proof see the "do you hate me?" thread. under off topic. I made that disaster so, I should know.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

What if your post count gets reset?


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Well lets hope it works. To be honest I don't see how some of these people even become mods. Some of them abuse their power. For proof see the "do you hate me?" thread. under off topic. I made that disaster so, I should know.


That thread was funny as hell, mods are allowed to post and joke around too. If anything, they're not locking enough of the bad threads. Like this shitheap.


HAXX said:


> What if your post count gets reset?


This so needs to happen.


----------



## garoose (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Well lets hope it works. To be honest I don't see how some of these people even become mods. Some of them abuse their power. For proof see the "do you hate me?" thread. under off topic. I made that disaster so, I should know.


 
Oh it was locked by the time I found it, so I never looked through it


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh it was locked by the time I found it, so I never looked through it


 
Do yourself a favor and don't.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What if your post count gets reset?



ONOZ MY REPUTATION IS DETERMINED BY POST COUNT GUIZE!!!!1!one!!



That is all.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh it was locked by the time I found it, so I never looked through it



Here's a link to people yelling at Furry Gamer.

Also known as the "Do you hate me?" thread.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=65747


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Here's a link to people yelling at Furry Gamer.
> 
> Also known as the "Do you hate me?" thread.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=65747


 
Just so you know it's mostly been jacked up by the mods. Read it if you want to waste your life.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

"I just don't understand it, Nurse Joy."

"What, Doctor Doak?"

"This thread just continues to grow, but it's not just growing, it keeps reinventing itself, moving on to new topics, to stay fresh and survive.  Speaking of fresh topics, does anyone know where the squirrels go during hurricanes?  Just asking."


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ONOZ MY REPUTATION IS DETERMINED BY POST COUNT GUIZE!!!!1!one!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



I would seriously verbally rape you if you weren't bacon.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Just so you know it's mostly been jacked up by the mods. Read it if you want to waste your life.



The mods made that thread the best thing ever. Ilu Ratte & Xaerun <3 their antics amuse me to no end.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ONOZ MY REPUTATION IS DETERMINED BY POST COUNT GUIZE!!!!1!one!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


Quality is what we're shooting for here, people.

I mean, you people joined three fucking days ago and already have this many posts. I joined up a year ago (actually, exactly a year ago today. go me.) and have about as many. Ugh.

This entire thread makes me want to punch lots of babies.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The mods made that thread the best thing ever. Ilu Ratte & Xaerun <3 their antics amuse me to no end.


 
I'll admit they made it better than it was.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Quality is what we're shooting for here, people.
> 
> I mean, you people joined three fucking days ago and already have this many posts. I joined up a year ago (actually, exactly a year ago today. go me.) and have about as many. Ugh.
> 
> This entire thread makes me want to punch lots of babies.



Then go punch babies. You'll feel better. Me? I post.


Punch some for me Bando


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Quality is what we're shooting for here, people.
> 
> I mean, you people joined three fucking days ago and already have this many posts. I joined up a year ago (actually, exactly a year ago today. go me.) and have about as many. Ugh.
> 
> *This entire thread makes me want to punch lots of babies.*



want to tag team punch babies? :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> want to tag team punch babies? :3


Can we start with the other people here?


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Can we start with the other people here?



Let's. >:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Let's. >:3



Sounds like a date...enjoy yourselves.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

2AM. IT DOESN'T EXIST.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> 2AM. IT DOESN'T EXIST.



Holy shit I forgot it was daylight savings time switch day!

Happy pi day east coasters!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit I forgot it was *daylight savings time* switch day!
> 
> Happy pi day east coasters!



UGH, im going to bed. I hate losing an hour of sleep.


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit I forgot it was daylight savings time switch day!
> 
> Happy pi day east coasters!



Holy shit, it's 3:18 now! 

...I want my hour back. Happy pi day!


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone know how long it takes for the moderators to respond to a group request?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit I forgot it was daylight savings time switch day!
> 
> Happy pi day east coasters!


@%$^&#$@&#$^&$

It just turned 3:15 when I read that.

HAXX has epic 3/14 3:14 post.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> @%$^&#$@&#$^&$
> 
> It just turned 3:15 when you said that.
> 
> HAXX has epic 3/14 3:14 post.



BLOODY TEARS OF FAIL!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> @%$^&#$@&#$^&$
> 
> It just turned 3:15 when I read that.
> 
> HAXX has epic 3/14 3:14 post.



Im just that good.

*Its funny that you people hit daylights, I still got 36 minutes.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Quality is what we're shooting for here, people.
> 
> I mean, you people joined three fucking days ago and already have this many posts. I joined up a year ago (actually, exactly a year ago today. go me.) and have about as many. Ugh.
> 
> This entire thread makes me want to punch lots of babies.


 


HAXX said:


> Then go punch babies. You'll feel better. Me? I post.
> 
> 
> Punch some for me Bando


 

.... .... .... that's just.... not cool at all.... .... ....


Bando37 said:


> want to tag team punch babies? :3


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Im just that good.



But you still don't show support for the Grand Old Thread (other than posting).  Be a man!  Get a signature!  Make our unofficial group official!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit I forgot it was daylight savings time switch day!
> 
> Happy pi day east coasters!


 
I did that an hour ago and I'm an east coaster.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 14, 2010)

Faggot? Extreme form of the word, no?

Not sure if I have reached that status yet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

The thread I made turned into Yiff, it was funny, Xaerun locked it after saying "What the hell is going on?"


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The thread I made turned into Yiff, it was funny, Xaerun locked it after saying "What the hell is going on?"


 
What was the name of this thread? I must see it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=65765


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> .... .... .... that's just.... not cool at all.... .... ....



You haven't tried it then, obviously >:3

also, my sig troll'd ur sigs! Lololololololololololol :V :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 14, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The thread I made turned into Yiff, it was funny, Xaerun locked it after saying "What the hell is going on?"


You made a thread asking how different people how they rape other people. It didn't turn into yiff, it was basically yiff from the start. 

Eww, I just said the word "yiff" twice in one post.




I will smack anybody who quotes this this and says "three".


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You haven't tried it then, obviously >:3
> 
> also, my sig troll'd ur sigs! Lololololololololololol :V :V


 
Punching babies is'nt cool at all.

And I could care less if your sig trolls ours.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You made a thread asking how different people how they rape other people. It didn't turn into yiff, it was basically yiff from the start.
> 
> Eww, I just said the word "yiff" twice in one post.
> 
> ...



Just to amuse you.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You made a thread asking how different people how they rape other people. It didn't turn into yiff, it was basically yiff from the start.
> 
> Eww, I just said the word "yiff" twice in one post.
> 
> ...


No, it was Gentle Persuasion.


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Punching babies is'nt cool at all.
> 
> And I could care less if your sig trolls ours.



http://newsimg.ngfiles.com/96000/96460_Falconpunchabortion.jpg
DO IT NOW!!!

Also, note my sarcasm in my "trolling" comment


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Punching babies is'nt cool at all.
> 
> And I could care less if your sig trolls ours.


You misspelled isn't, and why do you not think punching babies is cool?
I think it is awesome, I prefer to kick babies, or old ladies, down stairs.
Thwack! Thwack! Thwack!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> http://newsimg.ngfiles.com/96000/96460_Falconpunchabortion.jpg
> DO IT NOW!!!
> 
> Also, note my sarcasm in my "trolling" comment


It would have been better if it said "PAAAAWNCH!


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> http://newsimg.ngfiles.com/96000/96460_Falconpunchabortion.jpg
> DO IT NOW!!!
> 
> Also, note my sarcasm in my "trolling" comment


 
edit: Also Damn to your picture. O_O 

Yes I knew it was sarcasim.



EdieFantabulous said:


> You misspelled isn't, and why do you not think punching babies is cool?
> I think it is awesome, I prefer to kick babies, or old ladies, down stairs.
> Thwack! Thwack! Thwack!


 
OMG! What is wrong with you people BABIES! O_O 

Also I loved your thread wish I could have been there.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

"Doctor, do you think that the moderators are ever going to shut this thread down?"

"You know Nurse Joy, I'm not sure.  I mean, logically at least one of them has checked this and found it to be off-topic, yet the thread remains.  Maybe they're just watching...and waiting....for the perfect moment to strike!  Kind of like a cat with a laser pointer."

"Cat with a laser pointer?"

"Look, it was a slow Thursday, and I had to look after Edie's cat.  What do you want from me woman?!"


----------



## Bando (Mar 14, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Yes I knew it was sarcasim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please learn the standard conventions of the English language and its spelling. Kthxbye


----------

